# 11/29 SmackDown Discussion



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Smackdown live on Tuesday. The way it should be every week.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Agree, hope it goes smoothly tonight. I dont watch Smackdown alot, partly because I read spoilers, and know what is going to happen. Being live prevents this, so I would watch more.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Hoping for a good match between Bryan and Henry before the lights go out, the organs hit, Kane comes down with mask and rips the cage off its hinges and pummels Henry to a bloody pulp.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Bryan needs to be agressive...start the match with hard kicks to the legs, prevent him from climbing the cage.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

My heart says Bryan, but my brain says Henry.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

Cactus said:


> My heart says Bryan, but my brain says Henry.


this


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

LOL I'm split as well...I want Bryan to win, just so we can say he was a champion, and it would be cool to see a promo backstage with him and Punk both holding the titles. But if they are booking this for the long haul, I want him to lose tonight and win at Mania. I'm afraid that WWE wont give him the chance though.


----------



## Cactus (Jul 28, 2011)

Bryan wins. Both Punk and Bryan retain their belts at TLC. Title unification match at Rumble between Punk and Bryan. Everybody creams.


----------



## SharpshooterSmith (May 7, 2011)

Very excited for the show tonight. Anticipating the Steel Cage match as this whole Henry/Bryan thing has been done very well. I don't think Bryan is leaving with the title, but I think the match will be good. I'm trying not to think too much about the result. I really just want to sit back and enjoy the match because I believe there are a quite a few different ways things could go down, especially with this show being live.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

How about this:

Henry beats Bryan in the steel cage match.
Post-match, one of Big Show or Kane come out and destroy Henry.
Bryan cashes in MITB.
Bryan new WHC.


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors (Apr 14, 2011)

Cactus said:


> My heart says Bryan, but my brain says Henry.


I wholeheartedly agree.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

UK dudes is Sky airing this live?


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

Wondering if its live for canada too


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

So much talk of Bryan winning :/

Forgot it was on tonight- Might stay up and watch it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Green Light said:


> UK dudes is Sky airing this live?


It is indeed.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm very interested in Smackdown tonight. Depending on how things go these next few months, we could be seeing our Wrestlemania World Title match tonight.


----------



## jcwkings (Jan 30, 2011)

John Locke said:


> How about this:
> 
> Henry beats Bryan in the steel cage match.
> Post-match, one of Big Show or Kane come out and destroy Henry.
> ...


that would be stupid, if bryan becomes champion tonight the ONLY way should be escaping the cage. i don't want to see bryan become champion the same way all mitb winners have.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Don't be disappointed when Bryan doesn't win guys. But if he doesn't win Henry isn't 100% then..idk what to make of it tbh.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Henry vs. Bryan comes ends in a no contest...due to a masked Kane making his return tonight. Kane vs. Henry @ TLC, and Bryan saves his title shot for WrestleMania. That's my 2 cents.

Although I'm going to be honest with you, I'd love to see Mark Henry try to climb that cage.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> Henry vs. Bryan comes ends in a no contest...due to a masked Kane making his return tonight. *Kane vs. Henry @ TLC*, and Bryan saves his title shot for WrestleMania. That's my 2 cents.
> 
> Although I'm going to be honest with you, I'd love to see Mark Henry try to climb that cage.


They already said that the winner of Bryan/Henry would face Big Show at TLC(unless I misheard).


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

They better do some Orton v Barrett stuff.


----------



## JimmyYawz (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm waiting for Bookah T vs Cody TLC


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

How long until SD Start?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

3 hrs 10 mins, i believe.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Smoogle said:


> Wondering if its live for canada too


Yes it is.

Looking forward to this, I wish Bryan wins the WHC but I agree with you guys here and say Henry's retaining.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> 3 hrs 10 mins, i believe.


2 hours 10 mins, i thought?


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Cactus said:


> Bryan wins. Both Punk and Bryan retain their belts at TLC. Title unification match at Rumble between Punk and Bryan. Everybody creams.


One world title!

I am creaming just thinking about it.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

About time they start announcing matches for TLC Id say.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm praying Christian makes an appearance tonight!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Foundations for matches are there, just need announcements though now you're right.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Honestly if Bryan wins tonight, I will not be able to contain my excitement.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hopefully Smackdown does really well tonight, so it can be live every tuesday!!!


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Would be so much better if they aired it live every single week.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Isn't it live next week too or am I totally making that up? lol


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> Isn't it live next week too or am I totally making that up? lol


i think you are making it up. I maybe wrong though


----------



## Scott_90 (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, I totally forgot that SmackDown was on tonight. I'll check it out definitely for the sole fact that it's live.


----------



## alex shelley (Jul 1, 2008)

how long till it begins? (im in the uk)


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

Cactus said:


> My heart says Bryan, but my brain says Henry.


I read this as, "My Henry says Bryan, but my Bryan says Henry". Man I am up way too early.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey, sorry for the annoying question, but how long until Smackdown starts?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Looking forward to this, another late night


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

Trumpet Thief said:


> Hey, sorry for the annoying question, but how long until Smackdown starts?


Bout an hour and 20 minutes. It's live in Canada on The Score, fucking 15 minute delays have made me watch Raw on streams for the past year. >=\ My ideal scenario would be Mark Henry having the upperhand and then Kane's music hits, he comes out all masked and shit, beats down Mark Henry, DQ's DB in the meantime but then DB cashes his MitB in and wins the title. Then a triple threat or fatal four way ladder match at TLC for the WHC between Henry, Bryan, Kane and Show. The reason I'm including Show in this is because I'm pretty sure they said the winner of tonight's match faces him at TLC. No one wants to see Show Vs. Henry for the 3rd time in a row, no one thinks Daniel Bryan has a chance of beating Henry in a Table, ladder, OR chair match 1 on 1, and a triple threat would be the most likely scenario although I could see Kane being added into it. He probably won't return tonight though. TLC possibly, or Royal Rumble, or even 1/2/2012 alongside whoever else is supposed to come back that date.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

Wsupden said:


> Bout an hour and 20 minutes. It's live in Canada on The Score, fucking 15 minute delays have made me watch Raw on streams for the past year. >=\ My ideal scenario would be Mark Henry having the upperhand and then Kane's music hits, he comes out all masked and shit, beats down Mark Henry, DQ's DB in the meantime but then DB cashes his MitB in and wins the title. Then a triple threat or fatal four way ladder match at TLC for the WHC between Henry, Bryan, Kane and Show. The reason I'm including Show in this is because I'm pretty sure they said the winner of tonight's match faces him at TLC. No one wants to see Show Vs. Henry for the 3rd time in a row, no one thinks Daniel Bryan has a chance of beating Henry in a Table, ladder, OR chair match 1 on 1, and a triple threat would be the most likely scenario although I could see Kane being added into it. He probably won't return tonight though. TLC possibly, or Royal Rumble, or even 1/2/2012 alongside whoever else is supposed to come back that date.


Hey, I'm in Canada too! The 15 minute delays truly are bullshit


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Bryan/Henry should be good, but I'm most interested in the CR/Booker feud


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

alex shelley said:


> how long till it begins? (im in the uk)


Same? asked a few people either 1am or 2 am not sure anyone know?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

It starts at 1am in the uk Sky Sports 3


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Daniel Bryan is definitely winning the title tonight. I'm hoping he wins the title and turns heel with it, because he bores me as a face.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

alex shelley said:


> how long till it begins? (im in the uk)


1am tonight in the UK.


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

going to call it now IF Orton wins a match tonight its back to superorton


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmm Cody is feuding with Booker... and who was Booker's awesome gold wearing tag team partner? Oh yeahthat's right Cody's half brother.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Trumpet Thief said:


> Hey, I'm in Canada too! The 15 minute delays truly are bullshit


I fucking hate the 15 minute delays. Anyways I don't think there's a 15 minute delay tonight. My TV guide says Smackdown at 8, and no "Countdown to Smackdown" garbage from 8 to 8:15. Therefore I'm assuming it's actually live.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

zrc said:


> Hmmm Cody is feuding with Booker... and who was Booker's awesome gold wearing tag team partner? Oh yeahthat's right Cody's half brother.


G-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-g-GOLD-GOLD-dust...DUST!


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

I will mark the hell out if Bryan wins. Not getting my hopes up though since I'm sure some funny business is going to ensue in the form of Show or Kane.
He will still have the briefcase so I'm not that worried.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is this show live though? Is it because there is a title match on and they want Bryan's moment to be quite special and not on a taped show? Surely if that WAS the case they'd just wait for Wrestlemania for an even more special moment?


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

God damn, i'm tired..


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bubzeh said:


> God damn, i'm tired..


Judging by The Saturday's in you Sig, I'm guessing you are from the United Kingdom, if so, put Sky Sports 1 on. Footballing Greats is on


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

I honestly expect a screw job ending just to troll Bryan fans


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm expecting Daniel Bryan to break his ankle, be forced to give big show his money in the bank breifcase and retire because he is a nerd.....


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Judging by The Saturday's in you Sig, I'm guessing you are from the United Kingdom, if so, put Sky Sports 1 on. Footballing Greats is on


Di Stefano! Don't know too much about him. Chan 360 for me, though. Fonejacker!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Is this escape only Cage match, or they still doing that silly "u can win by pinfall/sub"


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

:lmao Love fonejacker


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Bubzeh said:


> Di Stefano! Don't know too much about him. Chan 360 for me, though. Fonejacker!


Good program to learn, Ronaldinho was on the program before. But good shout with Fonejacker!


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Reading most of the posts I forget lot os posters are in the US and that's great. Who knew wrestling could bring ppl together lol. 


I'm hoping for a DB win but every time I think about it how the hell would they work out him having the title and the MITB briefcase. I would hate if they took it away from him for some bullshit reason.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

I hope a lot of people are watching Live! on the board, finally Canadians get this one Live! as well I know there was a SD! before that was Live! but this one is my first.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Almost ready to rummmbbbllleee!!!!


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Smackdown 8*D I'm expecting IWC to be trolled.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope to see the Barrett Barrage in full force tonight. Some advancement (is that a word) on Booker/Cody would be nice too.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

let's roll


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Here we go!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Alright, let's do this!
Here WWE Goooooo!!!!

I like having wrestling two nights in a row!


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Awesome set!


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Foley to kick off the show.

Santa Foley, again?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Almost wondered why they werent playing burn it to the ground then


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The Fuck? We're still in November.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

CHRISTMAS IN NOVEMBER


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

this feels weird, it's not even december yet


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

This really should have been done in December lol


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Um WWE....you know its not even December yet, right? 

Oh well, I saw stores putting up Christmas decorations before Halloween was over, so there you go.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Its not even December ffs!


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm Jewish......


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I hate cleanly shaven Mick Foley. Reminds me of Corporate Mankind. I hated that prick


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Liniert said:


> Its not even December ffs!


:lmao


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I love you Christmas, but I could do without this shit for Smackdown tbh. It's November...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm mick foley an ass kisser that will do just about anything to get on tv


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ultimate Warrior mention.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I hate cleanly shaven Mick Foley. Reminds me of Corporate Mankind. I hated that prick


I loved corporate Mankind. Always calling Vince Dad, it was hilarious to me lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why the hell did they feed poor Josh that line about Mick?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cheap pop number 1


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

I love Mick Foley!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Is Cole dressed up as an elf?


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Noooo Pop at all for Bryan.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Is Josh Matthews dressed as an Elf? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

White ropes on SD??

Is Michael Cole in an Elf outfit????:lmao:lmao


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Bryan crowd reaction is so bad


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Ghost of Christmas Fear??? I think I'll have to re-read A Christmas Carol, but I'm pretty sure that's not one of them Mick, lol.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

This mother fucker just called Daniel Bryan Tiny Tim lol.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Bryan crowd reaction is so bad


Isn't this in the same place as Raw? the same place that boo'd The Rock? Ultimate Warrior didn't even get a reaction


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

ToddTheBod said:


> Noooo Pop at all for Bryan.


Bryan never gets a pop. This is still a huge problem for him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

lol cole


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Crowd seems pretty weak


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

lol!!!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Nothing can save this
NOTHING


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Cole in all his sexiness


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

lulz


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Hahahahahahahaha!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

lol!


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

This Cole bit is lame.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

So last week on TNA we have a Turkey Suit and this week we have a Reindeer suit. 

Wrestling Companies are in a very silly & festive mood, huh?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

:lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

I can't even be mad.:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The fuck?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LOL!


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cole broke one half of his antlers lol

and Josh is laughing at Cole... Josh is an elf lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Cole broke one half of his antlers lol

and Josh is laughing at Cole... Josh is an elf lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't know what is worse, Matthews as an elf or Cole as a reindeer. This had to be Vince's idea.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm watching the REAL Rudolph on CBS and I turn to commercial to see THIS?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Then people are going to wonder why the ratings are so low


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Booooook


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Santa T!


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Booker is the man!


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Black Santa?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Jolly ole' St. Book :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)




----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

nm


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

2 SANTA!?!? and one is black? BREAKING KAYFABE!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

The holiday stuff feels a little out of place, considering it's still November.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Booker Claus!
RED FOXX MENTION! :lmao dope!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Black Santa...?
WHAT DUH HEEEEELLL


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bookah Clause


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Except Red Fox was a short, light skinned black man...


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Booker T as santa? That should be his new gimmick.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A guy in an elf costume is making fun of a guy dressed as a reindeer? 

Uh oh, and Cole's being a Scrooge! lol. 

Booker Claus is going to do a Spinaroonie.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

well.....this is boring


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BLACK SANTA!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I finally seen it a black santa clause and LOL @ Michael Cole


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

They didnt forget about me!!!!! (Jew)


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

I've been watching all of the RAW episodes from 1999, all I want right now is Arrive. Stunner. Leave.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Santaroooni


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Seriously if Foley is going to this stuff with the This Is Your Life for Cena and now THIS, I'd rather he just go back to TNA.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Can you list it? Sucka?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

Oh. My. God.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

DA REMIX!


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

I mark for Booker's popping eyeballs.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes! Kwanzaa!!!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

grinch is here


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This could be even worse then the this is your life shit


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Rhodes to save us


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Can you list it? Sucka?


thread over. lock this discussion


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

you have to be fucking kidding me. Mick Foley just sang the dradle song to Booker t who was forced to do a spinnaroni. Did I mention this is a wrestling show ?


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

Cody has been a naughty boy this year......


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

So fucking racist


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Nice! CR/Book confrontation. just what i've been waiting for


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Finally some one interrupt this cluster fuck


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

CODY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Ah, Cody Rhodes here to ruin a bad time.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Hate to say it but future world champion right there


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This opening promo is terrible.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Looks like St. Mick got Cody some much needed knee pads for Christmas.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> you have to be fucking kidding me. Mick Foley just sang the dradle song to Booker t who was forced to do a spinnaroni. *Did I mention this is a wrestling show ?*


Don't tell that to Vince McMahon!


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

why is cody making weird noises in the middles of his promo though


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

cavs25 said:


> Rhodes to save us


This


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

STOP LISPING ALL OVER THE PLACE RHODES. <3 you though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Must admit, Rhodes grows on me EVERYTIME I see him.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

as he once said to skidmarks, don't take his kindness for weakness


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rhodes getting legitimate heat. Good for him, especially with a mostly dead crowd.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

wrestlinn00bz said:


> STOP LISPING ALL OVER THE PLACE RHODES. <3 you though.


I think his lisp has gotten worse


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

:lmao ANNOUNCER. You do have a beef with me ANNOUNCER.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Must admit, Rhodes grows on me EVERYTIME I see him.


Same here man.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Billy Kidman said:


> Don't tell that to Vince McMahon!


It's like he forgot. At least Rhodes is trying to wrestle here jesus. lol


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cody's getting heat


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Cody is elevating every week, the way he has been evolving is great.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Mick Foley is the king of the cheap pop!


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

nobody makes Mick not like the holidays. Where's BARBEE!?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Love hearing real reactions on Smackdown and not that piped in stuff on taped shows


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow, Booker T returning to wrestling tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This probably wasn't a good idea...


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Surely this match could have gone down at TLC or something. Not Smackdown!?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Foley only said 5 time 3 times.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I guess one good thing about live SD is no canned heat.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

They're not really going to throw away Booker vs. Rhodes on Smackdown, are they?


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

muttgeiger said:


> I think his lisp has gotten worse


It must have because I never noticed it as bad as I jsut did tonight.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

I'm just waiting for the day WWE starts a porn division.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Here goes the bathroom break


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

wow, not waiting for a ppv


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

What???
They're just going to throw this away??
Why wouldn't they save it for TLC??
And now no commentary from Booker


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

WCW reference


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Remember when diva's dressed so slutty, god I miss those days


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

Foley mentions WCW

Kid: what's WcW daddy?
Dad: *slap*


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Diva's match is indeed a great start, it means that I can now take my pizza out of the oven, AWESOME!


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Dark_Link said:


> Here goes the bathroom break


word


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

yaaaaaaaaawn


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking forwards booker t vs cody and bryan vs mark henry


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

checkcola said:


> Love hearing real reactions on Smackdown and not that piped in stuff on taped shows


This. Exactly. You hear who is over and who really isn't. Rhodes is over.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I wonder how many times it took Orton to do that voice over. Reading is not his strong point.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

faces & heels coming out together lol


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck these whores without Layla and Maryse


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Well, at least they're getting the crap out of the way early. I hope.


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Why did Foley forget Booker's WHC run?


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Guys this does not mean their throwing away this Cody and Booker match, just gonna be used to help elevate their feud.


----------



## Mike` (Mar 26, 2011)

Lol'd @ Josh Matthews. Good promo by Cody. He's really getting over.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

RAW has all the build to be really awesome! Great promo!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

...Seriously? :lmao
Wow :lmao


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Aww yeah...bitches on a poll...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

MISTLETOE ON A POLE MATCH!!!

everything's better on a pole..


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao Mistletoe on a pole match


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

WCW refrence
leads to a pole match

oh yes


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

misteltoe on a pole match...cool


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

A Pole Match? 

Russo?! Where are you?! I know you're here!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

the prize is licking vince's candy cane?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

This is some Russo shit lol


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

And just we need: DIVA'S MATCH!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I love this match. Bellas lookin' sexy


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

The stipulation makes it at least a little interesting.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

youtube.com/second2012


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Booker will probably be taken out before he make his way to the ring there fore making Cody Vs Booker T at TLC


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Dose it surprise anyone that a Bella won a Poll match?


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

I didnt see the URL, was there a new one on the twitterwindow?


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

CC91 said:


> faces & heels coming out together lol


Heck, I don't even know who's a face or a heel of these divas, so its all good


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

That was over quicker then me putting my first slice of pizza to my mouth. 

Camel toe on a twin match would of been a bit nicer.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Well, that was a waste of 30 seconds.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The divas get to climb a pole. What a honor.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

criptic?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

The pretty twin always wins.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

oh boy... bimbos fighting over mistletoe in the bank match.. 
this crowd sux..
Bookah wipes the mat with rhodes... 
and wow, as fast as i typed this, the bella bimbo won.. yawnnnnnn


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> I wonder how many times it took Orton to do that voice over. Reading is not his strong point.


:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow...


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

I knew it wouldn't be a divas title match


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

oh joy divas......-_-...well that was friggin fast


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

a bella worked the pole :lmao

how fitting :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

That's a lame prize to have a match over.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

Well this is sucking.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

That was extremely pointless, even though it had potential to be half-decent.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Ahh damn... the whore plot thickens...


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

yah!!! foley screwed the bimbos!!! awesome..


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Number of wigs split tonight?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Just..wow. I dont even..


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"Nice segway"
Oh Michael Troll.:lmao


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Well damn. That was over faster than the commercial. And she gets to give a kiss to someone? I don't get it. meh.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

This is awful poasjdpoajsdas


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

:lmao

What a match.

Ted Jr continuing his winning streak, plz.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

I;m gonna come off racist.. 
I gotta get me one of those Great White shirts..


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

Did Russo book this or something?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

at least all the sappy BS is out of the way now (i hope)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

What is not to get? What else do you use mistletoe for at Christmas?


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

She gets to kiss someone? Couldn't she do that without winning a match? That was just dumb. I know it's the diva's but at least pretend to give a shit.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Undecided on Saints Row Three. Might get it for Christmas


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Ok then... The weirdness continues from last night I see......


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

mmmm texas toast folks.. 
too bad the sonics in the northeast are NOT like the ones in the south. 
ever try to rollarskate in snow??
and wow.. this jack ass with the music bullet is NOT Billy Mays ( RIP )


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

the divas division needs a serious revamp man


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

25 mins in and we got a lame promo for a match between Booker and Cody and a Divas match.

This holiday special is REALLY AMAZING!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Cactus said:


> Bryan wins. Both Punk and Bryan retain their belts at TLC. Title unification match at Rumble between Punk and Bryan. Everybody creams.


Then Jericho comes back for a match with Punk to "reclaim what is rightfully his" (the unified title). Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I thought AJ was gonna win and cash in on Bryan. Y'know. Cos, sense.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Bet I know who'll Brie will kiss lol although they'll probably will forget bout this by next monday


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

23 minutes and i've seen nothing. I don't get it sometimes...


----------



## grey1994 (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow Ummm we jus saw that


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Yup so cuz it's live vince got his shitty fucking ideas all over this.

Booker T wins to make up for bryan losing.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> 25 mins in and we got a lame promo for a match between Booker and Cody and a Divas match.
> 
> This holiday special is REALLY AMAZING!


It's been a horrible show so far. Hopefully it gets better.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> What is not to get? What else do you use *mistletoe *for at Christmas?


fpalm now i get it. What kind of reward is that. She has boobs; she can do whatever she wants. She doesn't need the mistletoe.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Brie is gonna kiss Alberto Del Rio


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

I bet they have lost all of the new viewers too, with all this crap


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Got a feeling someone will cost Bryan his title opportunity tonight, someone who he will end up feuding with through to Royal Rumble perhaps.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> She gets to kiss someone? Couldn't she do that without winning a match? That was just dumb. I know it's the diva's but at least pretend to give a shit.


th Bellas have probably bang the whole roster so the prize is wasted on them .


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

save for the divas match i really enjoyed SD so far. stop complaining plz


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Alright guys smackdown is live tonight!
lets make as shitty as we can!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Jobber entrance for JG


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

well Gabriel's losing....


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Of course Raw was the most socially active show, you mention Twitter every 30 seconds.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Time for Gabriel to job.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Justin Gabriel sighting... it looks like he stole his elbow pads from Zack Ryder.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

LORDY LORDY FFS


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

wut?


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

kokepepsi said:


> Yup so cuz it's live vince got his shitty fucking ideas all over this.
> 
> Booker T wins to make up for bryan losing.


Yeah apparently Vince has just let the SD creative do the booking, which is way SD has been good.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Why do they give this guy a mic? It's pointless.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Jinder mahal no reaction? What so ever lol


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

why does this rat face clown still have a job? fpalm


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Lol, Jinder brah.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

yawwwn...


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Jinder Mahal is a poor mans Mohammed Hassan


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Jinder Mahal got exposed. NO.HEAT.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Christ... What kind of match is this shit!


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

This is just terrible. No wonder I stopped watching Smackdown.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Jinder and gabriel. We should care about this match why?


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Khali lite vs Romanista. Showtime


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Muhammad Hassan > this guy (no shit, right?)


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

fucking awful smackdown so far


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Mahal gets no heat until he speaks in his native language. Ouch.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

2 jobbers? for gaw sake.

Looks like Mahal might be getting a pus.. slight nudge, mic time.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

SO we have a poor man's Muhammed Hassan Vs. a poor man's WCW Cruiserweight. 

Oh yeah, its go time!


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

do all foreign gimmicks have to be " we hate you stupid americans "


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

:lmao Cole.

Just tuned in so i didn't see before.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

jinder is trash


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Jinder Mahal is about to squash Justin Gabriel? Lol.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

when is the terrorist going to disappear from my tv with his foreign language garbage


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

The guy comes out insulting America to a guy from Cape Town??

This doesn't make sense...


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

TripleG said:


> SO we have a poor man's Muhammed Hassan Vs. a poor man's WCW Cruiserweight.
> 
> Oh yeah, its go time!


Seriously, they waste a live smackdown with this shit?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

and this is why SD is not live every week


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Please let this be quick, I want Barrett damnit!


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

TripleG said:


> SO we have a poor man's Muhammed Hassan Vs. a poor man's WCW Cruiserweight.
> 
> Oh yeah, its go time!


Muhammed Hassan ruled...


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ditcka said:


> The guy comes out insulting America to a guy from Cape Town??
> 
> This doesn't make sense...


looooooooool


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Ho.. Ho... Huh?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

LOL wtf is going on?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Movemver is GOAT


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

DiBiase goes from Legacy to this?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

So far Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer has been more entertaining than Smackdown.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

gayest theme music ever.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

Anyone else think Justin Gabriel looks kinda.... well, fruity pebbles?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Please guys cheer me I'll give you presents!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

people rioting for free shit lol


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It must be embarassing for Ted how much Cody has surpassed him.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Cole is cracking me up pretty hard tonight:lmao


If Ted is supposed to be about being a guy not caring about money and what not 
then why does he keep coming out to that theme all about his money?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

i REALLY wish they would get rid of that T-Pain rip off theme


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

Holy freaking overness, Ted


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

This is awful


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Yes! Gabe won!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

wow...I was wrong. damn it dibiase!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

dat 450

mmmmmmmmdelicious


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

What the hell did I just watch?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Ted Dibiase has a personality!?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Dibiase's mustache is fucking *AWFUL!!!*


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

jobber match


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> So far Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer has been more entertaining than Smackdown.


Exactly why I am watching Rudolph instead of this.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Did DiBiase just hand a fan underwear?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow, JG get the jobber entrance and goes over.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Ted has sunk to a new low. Big Teddy must be ashamed.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

nice 450 splash.. 
OOHHHHHH HOT RODDDDDDD!!!


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

Trent Baretta.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Ted went from dead silence to being ridiculously over as a baby face.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

This is quickly becoming a horrible episode of Superstars.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Dream!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

PIPER!!!!!!!!!!!!

DUSTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

DUSTY!!!!!!!!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Duuthay!!!


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It must be embarassing for Ted how much Cody has surpassed him.


There must always be a Jannetty.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Aww... Family Picture time


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

GOLDUST!


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Hornswaggle! And Michael Troll is a genius. I love him.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Goldy Rhodes!!!!!


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Holy shit Golddust sighting!!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

GOLDUST!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Dusty gonna pose nude?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

starvin90 said:


> do all foreign gimmicks have to be " we hate you stupid americans "


Yes. Because that's how Vince sees foreigners.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

GOLDY!!!!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Dusty!! 
and smackdown is worth it again! lol


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hornswoggle, meet Brodus Clay.

*Wishful thinking*


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

DUSTY AND GOLDUST!!!

YESS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

GOLDUST :markout:


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Goldust must be gettin' old now...


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

holy goldust batman!!!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Tung!


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

OMFG Dusty Rhodes with Goldust.... That was SOOOOOOOOO GOOOD.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

The whole Rhodes clan in the building.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Coffee sighting! Oh, and Otunga's their too.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I totally thought The Usos were Cryme Tyme for a second. And the hell? Is that Melina in the background? And what the hell is Carlton Banks doing at Mick Foley's party???


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Why would anyone want to look like Matt Hardy....


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

NICE goldust and Dusty!!!!!!
whos the kid with hot rod.. 
and can we please punch mr. Harvard.. 
what a legal crack.. but here in Boston,
that's how people think.. 
UGH


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i have no idea what wwe is doing here


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Who is that girl standing behind Piper and Foley? I don't recognize her


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

oh man, can we PLEASE get a promo with all 3 rhodes tonight... /prays


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

What the hell is going on?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

YES SHUT IT DOWN DAVID OTUNGA IS RIGHT


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Just got screwed, son


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

what the hell is going on with this segment


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Otunga vs Orton 8*D
Merry Christmas to us!


----------



## AnimeWrestlingDonuts™ (Jun 28, 2011)

Double post


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Tung is berrieng Viper!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

If only they would add "unplayable after about 20 hours on the ps3" to that skyrim commercial. -.-


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I hope whoever's responsible for these segments knows they're going to hell when they die.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Incoming beatdown on PeeWee Herman.


----------



## mordeaci (Nov 27, 2010)

Tungamania still runs strong in my heart.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I remember a thread on here about Smackdown being the "A" show if it was on live. Well let me say one thing, I don't know half of these superstars. The talent on Smackdown is awful, I'd of just had Raw talent wrestle on Smackdown and put on a great show for the fans.


----------



## Josh Parry (Mar 20, 2011)

What a total waste of a Smackdown this has been so far  Hope it picks up.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Otunga's coffee has been the best part of this show. It's been that bad.

And Otunga got no heat at all. He's as bad as Mahal.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

so close to turning this off


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Lawyer Otunga. A boss.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

I guess they wanted Orton to win a match after the small losing streak he has been on.


----------



## Liniert (Aug 21, 2009)

Sin_Bias said:


> If only they would add "unplayable after about 20 hours on the ps3" to that skyrim commercial. -.-


A patch for it has been released


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Some fucking epic Badminton action on Sky Sports 2 for any UK viewers. Heads up.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

looks like daniel bryan vs henry will be the only highlight of smackdown


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

i hate that fucking slurp sound he makes,,it's not enough to look like a low rent carlton, but make a gay noise too? ugh


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

This is so bad right now.
To people who want this live. LOOK AT WHAT YOU WANT.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

I doubt I would be watching if Dragon wasnt in the main event


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

It's like they are trying to make you tune out so they can justify keeping Smackdown taped by the rating they are forcing. I smell conspiracy... and it smells strangely like the shit coming from Otunga's cofee cup!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

orton gonna job son


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

starvin90 said:


> looks like daniel bryan vs henry will be the only highlight of smackdown


They'll find a way to totally fuck that up too, if what we've seen is any indication of what the rest of the show will be.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

That david ortunga tlc advert was bloody awkward


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

Can Vince really be happy with this show so far? I can't imagine anyone back stage thinks this is a good program.

Bryan winning the title would make up for it though


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> I remember a thread on here about Smackdown being the "A" show if it was on live. Well let me say one thing, I don't know half of these superstars. The talent on Smackdown is awful, I'd of just had Raw talent wrestle on Smackdown and put on a great show for the fans.


That's because besides Rhodes, no one who is a top star has been out yet. And we are 35 minutes in.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

whos the lot lizard?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

kokepepsi said:


> This is so bad right now.
> To people who want this live. LOOK AT WHAT YOU WANT.


Yes because it being live has to do with how shitty the show is, and it has nothing to do with the crappy holiday theme


----------



## snuggiedawg (Nov 29, 2011)

if people want the black david arquette to win over orton then this is a sad sad day


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

That's gotta be Kane!


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

buffalochipster said:


> I doubt I would be watching if Dragon wasnt in the main event


If there were no dragon and this were not Christmas Themed, I'd agree


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

KANE!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

There is nothing even remotely similar about Jinder and Hassan other than their brown skin color you racist assholes.

Stop the comparison.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

ugh...?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Honestly WWE, cut down the roster, make Smackdown live, have the upper-midcard and main event talent wrestle on Raw and have the likes Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Steamboat and Smackdown guys like Bryan, Orton, Rhodes etc on Smackdown too. Make it cross brand so you get the likes of CM Punk, Ziggler etc. on Smackdown too.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

that...thats gotta be kane!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

holycityzoo said:


> Can Vince really be happy with this show so far? I can't imagine anyone back stage thinks this is a good program.
> 
> Bryan winning the title would make up for it though


The sad thing is Smackdown has been good the last few weeks. The one time it goes live, it bombs hard. It's a shame. People are going to think that the show is awful every week.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

"You really think its snowing?" 

Cole with the line of the night! 

He just said what all of us were thinking.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Cookie Monster said:


> I remember a thread on here about Smackdown being the "A" show if it was on live. Well let me say one thing, I don't know half of these superstars. The talent on Smackdown is awful, I'd of just had Raw talent wrestle on Smackdown and put on a great show for the fans.


Yeah but you have just seen Smackdown's equivalent of Curt Hawkins, Drew Mcintyre, Epico & JTG


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Why the hell are they acting as if the last time we saw Kane he was threw into a pit of flames? resurrected? he just got his ankle injured.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Are they honestly trying to make us believe it's snowing in Charlotte?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Let's just go ahead and call this the worst show of the year.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm Guessing they are in the Carolina's this week trying to get super Cena loved?
and F rudolph cole.. 
and F this Xmas crap before december..


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I can't stop laughing at how ridiculous both Josh and Cole look.


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

"Booker C", Cole?


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> There is nothing even remotely similar about Jinder and Hassan other than their brown skin color you racist assholes.
> 
> Stop the comparison.


So there's no similarity in them being foreign characters with anti-American sentiments? O.K.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Bookah looks like one ugly motherfucker in this game


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

I turned it off, got better things to do. Will come back for the main event.

What a terrible show.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This show is missing Christian bad. The promos are mostly off.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Booker had his wrestling gear even though he dind't know he was going to wrestle tonight? Uh huh.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

yea they are saving it for a PPV.....


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Why is the IC Belt black?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

another hbreak asiodhaiohdadasdaf


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

great.. Now no Bookah T match.. 
this is starting to look like Raw.. wickid pissah kid


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Booker T out... Goldust in the building... :hmm:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

Cody/Booker T angle has been the only good thing on Smackdown thus far.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Cody Vs Booker T might not even happen


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I wish Michael Troll was dressed as Rudolph every time. 

Glad they're saving that match for a later date.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

shucky ducky....


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

40 mins in and so far we have had a Miseltoe on a pole match and Jinder vs Gabriel with a special appearance by Ted Dibiase.

This....show....is.....epic


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Who is on the Smackdown roster?


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

CODY RHODES, WE COMING FOR YOU NI**A!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

TripleG said:


> Booker had his wrestling gear even though he dind't know he was going to wrestle tonight? Uh huh.


Rule 1 of wrestling: "Always bring your gear."


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

how you have 2 video packages an a interview then back to commercials


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WFAfan4Life said:


> great.. Now no Bookah T match..
> this is starting to look like Raw.. wickid pissah kid


Raw hasn't been this bad in over a year.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> Let's just go ahead and call this the worst show of the year.


Jesus get over it. Turn it off then. Why continue watching and bitching and moaning on a forum where nobody wants to hear your complaints?


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Billy Kidman said:


> Booker T out... Goldust in the building... :hmm:


awwww shucky ducky quack quack


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> 40 mins in and so far we have had a Miseltoe on a pole match and Jinder vs Gabriel with a special appearance by Ted Dibiase.
> 
> This....show....is.....epic


That's one way to describe it. I think another 4-letter word other than "epic" would fit it better though.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

guess I may go to do the dishes.. 
and play with the cats.. 
and While I dislike that Paki kid.. 
Hassan was real heat.. 
If I saw him back in the day
I woulda knocked him the fuck out.. 
Hassan was too soo after 9-11..


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

i swear Booker almost said aww shit a few times.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Well... on the plus side, there's been no sign of Raw talent on SD...

... well, cept I forget who's where except CM Punk and Cena.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

So Far Otunga coffee has been more entertaining than the rest of the whole damn show


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

"You really think its snowing"

Cole. Is. A. Beast.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Pretty sure jigsaw could use this episode of smackdown as one of his new "games"


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> That's one way to describe it. I think another 4-letter word other than "epic" would fit it better though.


ah true
this...show....is....cole!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Smackdown seems just weird tonight.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> So there's no similarity in them being foreign characters with anti-American sentiments? O.K.


Hassan wasn't foreign. He was American.

I haven't seen any comparisons to The UnAmericans or La Resistance when talking about Jinder. I guess they aren't brown enough?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

let's see,,,sheamus, wade barrett, orton, bryan, henry ,,,i honestly can't think of any more SD roster members left


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

too....many....commercial breaks


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I've never known an organisation having so many fucking adverts and twitter plugs.

What a joke it's become... It's not frustrating when you've recorded the show and watched it the day after- but when watching live, i'm just too fucking tired...

GREAT. Now this joker..


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

This is just awful. Not even Raw is ever this bad.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

This seems like a very poor SD so far.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I dislike the Smackdown theme. Kofi's here, might get a decent match!


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

No reaction for Kofi.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

starvin90 said:


> Pretty sure jigsaw could use this episode of smackdown as one of his new "games"


lol...i love saw


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Whats with these pointless matches?


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

well I haven't had TV until last month or so.. 
Oh boy.. 
I miss all da spots Kingston


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Kidd is gonna job badly here...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

One half of the tag team champions??? I have a question! Who & Where is the other half? 

TYSON KIDD?!?!?! He still has a job?!?!


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

random matches everywhere!
yea!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyson Kidd, their is a superstar I like!


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Kofi was beaten by Primo on Superstars yesterday. :lmao


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

woah


Tyson has an actual haircut


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

When did Tyson Kidd get hair? Did I miss something?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

okay...there is NO WAY wwe 12 is the top selling game in the world


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Cole - "Oh look, it's snowing in the arena. Maybe there's a hole in the roof!" 

:lmao


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh Kofi. He should be so much further up the card than he is right now and holy hell Tyson's face looks like a bag full of knuckles.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

INCORRECT COLE!!! 

Michael Cole was playable in No Mercy 64.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Garbage so far. I hope Bryan vs Mark henry is worth the wait


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kofi Rhodes, I knew Dusty got himself about but damn.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Shut up about the fucking Twitter!!!!!11111


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

who cares about kofi's diet?\
I hope Kidd wipes the mat with kofi.. 
FUCK TWEETER..


----------



## BigRedMachine2000 (Jul 23, 2011)

Cole, no one cares if you're trending on twitter.


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

ugh...i hate kofi so much


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyson's gonna job here


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

yep kidd...sell like you ate a jalapeno pepper.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Twitter has gotten more of a reaction than anyone on Smackdown so far.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

All of these matches just have jobbers. I feel like I am watching Superstars.


----------



## Sir Wade Barrett (Jan 4, 2011)

WWE 12 the number 1 selling video game world wide 8*D


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

This show is seriously lacking Barrett Barrage.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Why is Kofi pissed off at Cole for wearing a reindeer suit?

EDIT: Oh he just wanted to steal it.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

wait I missed soemthing. Whats with Kofi and the reindeer mask?


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kofi hates reindeers


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

why is Kofi picking on Cole, makes no sence 

Kofi/Cole feud


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

what the fuck was the point of that?


what the fuck is the point of this match!?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)




----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

that is the scariest thing i have ever seen...


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Man wwe and twitter this shit just gets me now this idiot kofi wow


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

he's going to keep it on lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is Kofi a reindeer?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Kofi, I'd punch Evan in his happy fucking face if I were you.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

lol at u ppl raging


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

fpalm
I feel bad for Kofi.
He should be doing so much more.


----------



## Hammertron (Dec 11, 2007)

ok someone now, make a .gif of kofi looking like a reindeer on crack


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

Why do the Tag Titles look so bad?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Kofi sounds like a reindeer's name, fair play.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

wow that was lame.. 
Kofi must be blitzed on the reefah kid.. 
wickid blitzed..


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

did he really just do that ? OH MY GOD THIS SMACKDOWN IS TERRIBLE. VINCE GET THE FUCK OFF MY SMACKDOWN. Shit man for weeks i've preferred SD to Raw and then this. :/


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

kofi is such a fucking idiot


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

And the point of this match was?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

fuck my wrestling life


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

please...just stop


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Kaitlyn heel turn lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm so confused :lmao


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

That was so rude of that girl. If I were Hornswaggle, I'd have headbutted her in the boob.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Amber B said:


> Kofi, I'd punch Evan in his happy fucking face if I were you.


Exactly, his partner got suspended, but he's being punished.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

Kaitlyn is so fucking hot.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Even Sheamus got no pop at all. This is how bad the show is, everyone is asleep.


----------



## Dan0191 (Jan 3, 2011)

Hornswoggle heel turn?


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

why.....is....hornswoggle....still.....employed


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

I have no problem with Kofi wearing that tonight.. off the wall and a little fun. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

did Teddy just call him Shameless?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

WHO THE FUCK WAS THAT DIVA TALKING TO HORNSWOGGLE?

I'm in love.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

something tells me people aren't going to wanna wear a shirt that says nothing but "GREAT WHITE" on their chest...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

This has been like a horrible episode of Raw. Who the fuck is writing this shit?!


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

So far the Cody and Booker T segments have carried the show, let's get some Barrett. Also the only opponent they could find for Orton was Otunga?


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

Bubzeh said:


> Why do the Tag Titles look so bad?


There are literally no more Tag Teams.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Mick Foley's idea? No no! ITS RUSSO!!!! RUSSO I SAY!!!


When did WWE sign The Baroness?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

yepp...thats pg.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Aksana porno music


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Gotta admit... when I first heard that they were gonna make Sheamus a baby face I thought it was horrible... but he comes across as a pretty cool person as a face.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

when will teddy have another heart attack


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

leon79 said:


> Kaitlyn heel turn lol


She's a heel now, right? If not, that sentence made no sense at all.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

1) She's eating fucking parsley
2) SHES EATING FUCKING PARSLEY


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Don't trust her Teddie. She's the chick from "Orphan"!


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

You know it's bad when you're excited to see Randy Orton is on next.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Cookie Monster said:


> WHO THE FUCK WAS THAT DIVA TALKING TO HORNSWOGGLE?
> 
> I'm in love.


Kaitlyn.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I'd tickle her tonsils. But with my penis.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Are they even actually talking to each other or did they just grab a few jobbers from the hall and say "get in there and pretend your in a conversation with someone"?


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

HGF said:


> This has been like a horrible episode of Raw. Who the fuck is writing this shit?!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

A Teddy long segment with out a tag team match made?

Division by zero is now possible


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

I could be asleep... I could be god damn sleeping..


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

I think Barrett interferes...and 'Tung gets the greatest upset since Maven threw over Taker.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Hornswoggle makes this worth it.
So does Goldust.
So does Slow-Mo walking Randy Orton.
So does Otunga.


And best for last....
Michael Cole, the great one.



Oh and Sheamus pronouncing enough.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

They should rename Smackdown as "Who The Fuck Is That Guy?"


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

i think the raw writers and smackdown writers traded places this week


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This is pointless I wonder if everyone on TNA is laughing at this bullshit


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

Someone needs to set that arena on fire. Just torch it, and let the flames redeem whatever the hell this show is supposed to be.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

buffalochipster said:


> yepp...thats pg.


Exactly my fucking point.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Foley left TNA... for this. Obviously he wasn't aware of how the product looked nowadays.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

No, Orton is going to win. And then the Orton fans can stop complaining that he's constantly jobbing. Although if Otunga did go over, the Orton fans would have a fit which would be fun to see.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

This has been horrible. The last live Smackdown was horrible too with the exception of Orton/Christian.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Amber B said:


> Don't trust her Teddie. She's the chick from "Orphan"!


:lmao


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> This is pointless I wonder if everyone on TNA is laughing at this bullshit


have you watched TNA lately?

Didnt think so


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Kaitlyn is so god damn hot, she needs to be heel though.

Oh and if SD live will be like this all the time I'd rather it stay taped. 

If Orton puts Otunga over i'll be pissed, even with a Barrett interference he's proved he puts guys over, that would be too much.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

> JoeyStyles Joey Styles
> Aksana and Sin Cara seem to have the same lighting. Have you seen his yule log?


Get this man back on TV ASAP!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Why the fuck even have the show? Just give us an hour and 45 minute infomercial then thrown in bits and peices of the Bryan vs Henry match throughout. In other words... these commercials are pissing me off.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

9 time 9 time 9 time World champion Jobs to that Harvard looser.. 
now DON"T BE A BULLY, BE A STAR! fellah


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Has this show been fucking bad or what?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Gotta love the WWE championing against bullying.

_"...Teasing someone for being different"_

Lol I recall babyfaces mocking Swagger constantly because of his lisp. I remember Cena making fun of Sheamus every week based on how he looked. He even said Slater looked like Wendy because he was a red head.

These were FACES, not heels... tormenting people because they were different.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

at least we'll be done by 3 a.m, instead of 4 #reaching


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

What happened to the smackdown writers of the past few weeks......


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Foley left TNA... for this. Obviously he wasn't aware of how the product looked nowadays.


Fortunately for Foley, his three appearences on WWE television has paid more than all his years on TNA


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

ISN'T MISTLETOE POISON??? I know it was fake but in kayfabe shouldn't she see a doctor?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> You know it's bad when you're excited to see Randy Orton is on next.


So true. :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Omega_VIK said:


> They should rename Smackdown as "Who The Fuck Is That Guy?"


They literally have a roster of seven people: Orton, Sheamus, Big Show, Henry, Rhodes, Barrett, Christian. None of them have been on but Rhodes so no one cares.


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Aksana and Sin Cara seem to have the same lighting. Have you seen his yule log? (From Joey styles twitter)


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> ISN'T MISTLETOE POISON??? I know it was fake but in kayfabe shouldn't she see a doctor?


She's about to see Dr. Long

I somehow don't think she minds.


----------



## Bubzeh (May 25, 2011)

It's not even "entertaining", thats what gets me...


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

any ways...
ziggs is AWESOME


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

Cole has been the most entertaining part of this show for me thus far.

I love everytime they show the city, and Matthews mentions how it's snowing outside and Cole tells him it's not. :lmao


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah that CGI snow storm.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Cole...thank you.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Neutronic said:


> have you watched TNA lately?
> 
> Didnt think so


Yes I have but atleast it hasn't be as bad as this garbage


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

We need Sin Cara to wake up this crowd....o wait hes injured.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Even Orton gets a half pop. What the heck is up with this crowd? They don't care about anyone.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

cole's in nxt season 3 mode tonight, this is incredible


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

So any guesses what the miracle will be?


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cole breaking the 4th wall


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Michael Troll is on an f'n roll tonight!
Literally is keeping me watching cause I'm laughing so hard:lmao:lmao


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Orton didnt even get a big pop.. This crowd is ugh.. I guess too tired


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

The crowd dont care much lol


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

this crowd is so dead. orton barely got a reaction!


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

Ok Im done... see you on the other side brothers...


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I don't even know Otungas music.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

lol cole


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Fortunately for Foley, his three appearences on WWE television has paid more than all his years on TNA


Truth. But, he made such a big deal about how much he hated the TNA creative etc. and then... is involved in this.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> She's about to see Dr. Long
> 
> I somehow don't think she minds.


Pretty sure he can check her tonsils....


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestling really shouldn't try its hand at comedy, special effects (not including pyros), or LED lighting. Just stick to wrestling and intense storylines, please.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

This is the worst Smackdown of all-time. An hour in and the biggest star on has been Cody fucking Rhodes.

We've had Divas, jobber vs jobber matches, shitty segments and Xmas bullshit that is way too early. Brilliant.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

CaptainObvious said:


> Even Orton gets a half pop. What the heck is up with this crowd? They don't care about anyone.


the show put 'em to sleep. Ortons music is only waking them up.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

I love street fights but somehow they'll find a way to screw this one up too.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

for the record... 
this crowd SUCKS!!!!
I've heard better shows @ local promotions with 200 people as a sell out.. ( we ran out of chairs )LOL


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Goldeneye reloaded is garbage compared to the golden eye from N64 I'm going to play it after sd is over lol


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The miracle is if people will actually watch the whole two hours.

And really, stop reading tweets during the match. It's annoying.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

he's still using that music?...


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hi Mr. Hudson!


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Yes I have but atleast it hasn't be as bad as this garbage


This would be the kind of show TNA fans would be going "TNA can rival WWE" and making countless threads.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

He's had 4 months to improve, let's see if it helped


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Burgle_the_Kutt said:


> Truth. But, he made such a big deal about how much he hated the TNA creative etc. and then... is involved in this.


Good point.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

Dark_Link said:


> Yes I have but atleast it hasn't be as bad as this garbage


Its ALWAYS as bad as this show right now.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

i swear i heard crickets during otunga's entrance


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Otunga in a match, wow, this might be bad.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Thank you Josh for letting us know he's married to Jennifer Hudson, I wasn't aware...


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

he has the SAME theme as justin gabriel? lol

randy looks legit pissed at the christmas set


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

It's 9pm and this show is making me want to go to sleep. For a live Smackdown, this is horrible.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I like Otunga's attire especially those boots.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Of course the crowd sucks, have you been watching this fucking garbage? Surprised they haven't left and gone to demand refunds.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Poor show im done, Why buy a ticket just to sit there and do fuck all? this aint an opera ffs the crowd is a big part of why i cant get threw the whole of these shows, FUCK!!!!!!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Please finish this quick Randy. Barrett attack after the match will be nice too.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

WFAfan4Life said:


> for the record...
> this crowd SUCKS!!!!
> I've heard better shows @ local promotions with 200 people as a sell out.. ( we ran out of chairs )LOL


Can you blame them? Its been an awful show. I mean I'm watching this for free and I'm not enjoying it, I can't imagine how pissed I'd be having actually bought a ticket for it.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Otunga already botching.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Fuck. Hearing Otunga's theme made me think about McGillicutty.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Heel said:


> This is the worst Smackdown of all-time. An hour in and the biggest star on has been Cody fucking Rhodes.
> 
> We've had Divas, jobber vs jobber matches, shitty segments *and Xmas bullshit that is way too early*. Brilliant.


I might agree, if they weren't going up head to head with CBS's broadcast of Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Cookie Monster said:


> Good point.


I dont think is the writers though, this smells of Vince.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

What are the chances of Otunga being written off of TV tonight Morrison style? It could be a great early Christmas gift.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Otunga should wear the bow-tie ala Brutus Beefcake!!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

ha ha cole..."oh man, not the christmas tree!"


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

already sucks.. 
hey randy.. 
don't ruin the holiday tree bro


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Not the XMas tree!

And there's something really wrong with Otunga's trunks. It looks weird.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Christmas trees 2 - otringa 0


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Rocky541 said:


> Its ALWAYS as bad as this show right now.


You clearly haven't been watching smackdown the past month or so.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Cookie Monster said:


> Otunga should wear the bow-tie ala Brutus Beefcake!!


Holy shit I can't believe I never thought of that.

Kudos, sir!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

yes orton keep the good work get rid of the christmas shit


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

This cannot be Smackdown! booking this has Vinnie written all over it, That why it's fucking shit!!! retire old fool!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

NOT THE COOKIES!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

This is reminding me of some of the matches TNA did in 2007 where they had elaborate & gimmicky sets for streetfights, like the Little Italy Streetfight that Team 3D & LAX had....


I didn't like it then either.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Christmas trees 3 - otunga 0


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

MidlifeCrisis said:


> I might agree, if they weren't going up head to head with CBS's broadcast of Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.


One is childish, has a thing with a red nose, and has no logic....then there is rudolph


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

oh randy! lolololololol


----------



## Tony (Jan 17, 2011)

Randy Orton killing Otunga... I love it


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

otunga's getting berried


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Orton :lmao


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I'm glad someone is having good time, Orton.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Randy Orton showing charisma ? WHAT DA HELL.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

When did WWE rehire Vince Russo?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

LOL @ the three people screaming RKO and the rest completely silent.

WWE should never go to Charlotte again. Worst crowd of the year.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Liking Otunga's attire, better than the bland black trunks and boots that almost every superstar on the roster seems to have.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

ok.. i'd already demand a refund


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

:lmao orton


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

buffalochipster said:


> One is childish, has a thing with a red nose, and has no logic....then there is rudolph


And Rudolph is awesome!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

The crowd isn't that bad, the two relevent people Rhodes & Orton got good heat/pop it's just they have been watching jobbers so far.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Is there even a reason for Orton to be wrestling Otunga in a gimmick match?

Don't they have literally zero history together?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Candy Cane weapons?!?! 

This is Russo's handy work....IT HAS TO BE!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

fucking lol


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

BOOM! HEADSHOT!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Randy is actually sorta funny in this match. Oh shit he found more trees. Call greenpeace.


----------



## Venge™ (Aug 30, 2007)

ORTON headshot LOL


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

What would Steve Austin say to this shit "Borrrring Borrrrring Borrrrrring Borrrrrring"


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

cnady canes to the back,,bah god


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Orton laughing at Otunga.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

Why are they having a Christmas special a month before the actual holiday?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

Orton is making me crack up! lmao


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

nothing like a psycho wrestling a lawyer in november to get you in the holiday spirit


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

:lmao @ Orton beaming him in the head with the box.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

orton matches are terrible. Fuck this fool


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

Lol even Orton laughed at him throwing a box a tunga LOL. Shit was funny.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

he throw the box at his head

no long till Wade gets here

Trees 4 - Otunga 0


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

WE HAVE TO HAVE THAT GIF NOW!!!!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao
He just threw it and smiled!:lmao:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

HGF said:


> What are the chances of Otunga being written off of TV tonight Morrison style? It could be a great early Christmas gift.


We'd never get that lucky. Otunga had a lot of promise with this character but he didn't do anything with it.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> Randy Orton killing Otunga... I love it


the pic in your sig just made me trend bro!
Awesome Pic


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

:lmao at Orton throwing the box at Otunga's head.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Otunga is leaving on a stretcher tonight.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Take the Miz/Morrison match from Raw, switch roles for the heels & faces, and put up Christmas trees, and you have this match.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

THE CROWD SUCKS BECAUSE THE SHOW SUCKS. Why don't people understand this? So far they've had:

Shit Foley segment.
Divas bullshit.
Shitty backstage segments.
Jinder Mahal vs. Justin Gabriel
More backstage bullshit.
Kofi vs. Tyson Kidd.
Orton vs. Otunga.

YEAH, WHY AREN'T THE CROWD INTO THIS!!??


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Barrett makes the save


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I don't know what to think. All I know is that I understand why Hardy does drugs. Which Hardy? You decide.

And Orton is creeping me out. GHB/eyefuck creeping me out.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes, Wde Fucking Barrett


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

YAY!!!! VIntage Orton, 
and there's your Barrage folks..


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

if anyone is enjoying this orton match right now, stop watching wrestling because you're the reason why this shit sucks these days.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

was that a 1 count? haha


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Orton no sells and kicks out of a one count.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Wade Fucking Barrett


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

New tattoo on Barrett!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Barrett with a new tattoo.
Welcome to another edition of "How to make WWE12 more outdated":lmao
Looked like it was a rose.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol did Barrett actually think a big boot would take Orton out for a 3?


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Orton :lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Heel said:


> THE CROWD SUCKS BECAUSE THE SHOW SUCKS. Why don't people understand this? So far they've had:
> 
> Shit Foley segment.
> Divas bullshit.
> ...


To be fair. Raw was solid yesterday and the crowd sucked...


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

Orton jobs to no man!


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

Otunga < my cats wrestlning skills, FACT!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

RKO is coming in 3 2 1


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

People enjoying this show forfeit the right to complain about any other WWE show ever again.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

BlakeGriffinFan32 said:


> Orton no sells and kicks out of a one count.


I noticed that. A few more times and he'll be like Sheamus.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

Otunga can't even win with interference. How pathetic. :lmao


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

LMAO @ Otunga!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, that was kinda pointless.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

With Orton on now I've got the Blackhawks game on.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

I've seen worse than Otunga in the ring.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Wade Motherfucking Barrett


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

hmm who didn't see Randy Dandy and the 4 moves of doom winning?


----------



## JStoner (Jun 10, 2010)

Why is losing to Dolph embarrassing for Randy?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

It's a sad state of events when David Otunga is one of the highlights of the show.. this has been the longest hour of my life. 

I know their is no chance of Bryan winning... but please let it be a good match to make up for this ridiculousness.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Empty boxes ftw!


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I will never, ever, ever take Otunga seriously. I mean, I know we're not really supposed to yet, but it will never matter what they do with him.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The crowd sat through an Orton match, had lots of stuff destroyed, and barely popped. Yes, the crowd is still horrible.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Best part of the show so far tonight, but that's not saying much.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

EnglishWrestling said:


> Orton jobs to no man!


He just won't job to Otunga, and I don't blame him.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

PJ Awesome said:


> if anyone is enjoying this orton match right now, stop watching wrestling because you're the reason why this shit sucks these days.


Are you serious? "These days"? This is a 5 star wrestling match compared to the bullshit in the attitude era. You're the reason people complain "these days", because you seem to have this idea that wrestling was flawless in the attitude era, judging on the people you're a fan of in your sig.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

most i've enjoyed Orton since his feud with hhh.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey all. Tuned in an hour late unfortunately (thought it was on at the same time as RAW). Could anyone give me a quick catch up of what's happened in the first half please?

Cheers!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

KANE RESURRECTED.

HE'S COMING BACK TONIGHT AS THE CHRISTMAS CREATUREE!


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Best part of the show tonight was???? nothing


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yeah Mark! Where's your Christmas spirit?! Its November!


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Wheres ma boy Hunico


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Big Show vs. Mark Henry at TLC basically confirmed.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Look, Henry is still stealing Christian's gimmick again complaining to Teddy Long.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

the one 1 thing WWE/SD has got right this year, mark henry.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

Apex Preddator.. Lame!!!!
oh good, Mark Henry Playah!
Go Henry, punk out teddy!
Holla holla holla!
Now can you dig that, SUCKAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

nice promo by Henry


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Somebodys gonna get clicked


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

Tedious said:


> Are you serious? "These days"? This is a 5 star wrestling match compared to the bullshit in the attitude era. You're the reason people complain "these days", because you seem to have this idea that wrestling was flawless in the attitude era, judging on the people you're a fan of in your sig.


lmfao


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

Nimbus said:


> Wheres ma boy Hunico


Haven’t we suffered enough tonight?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

Orton was entertaining. Botchunga is so awkward, it's not even funny.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Mark's beard is awesome, i hope mine grows like that some day


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Henry promo was good. There we go, an hour and 10 minutes in and 30 seconds of it have been worthwhile viewing.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

Spyryt said:


> Hey all. Tuned in an hour late unfortunately (thought it was on at the same time as RAW). Could anyone give me a quick catch up of what's happened in the first half please?
> 
> Cheers!


man, your lucky you just got here...you dont wanna know what happened


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

just the sight of the graphic of Daniel Bryan in front of the World Heavyweight Championship was enough to make me mark.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Spyryt said:


> Hey all. Tuned in an hour late unfortunately (thought it was on at the same time as RAW). Could anyone give me a quick catch up of what's happened in the first half please?
> 
> Cheers!


You're lucky. You saved an hour of your life.

Cheers!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Spyryt said:


> Hey all. Tuned in an hour late unfortunately (thought it was on at the same time as RAW). Could anyone give me a quick catch up of what's happened in the first half please?
> 
> Cheers!


Nothing.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

Spyryt said:


> Hey all. Tuned in an hour late unfortunately (thought it was on at the same time as RAW). Could anyone give me a quick catch up of what's happened in the first half please?
> 
> Cheers!


You haven't missed a damned thing. If anything, you're luckier than the rest of us that tuned in on time. We can't get that hour of our life back.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

5 star match really?


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Nimbus said:


> Wheres ma boy Hunico


Well Since Sin Cara is out with an injury Hunico has nothing to do, so back to FCW for him until Cara returns Im guessing.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

SCSA > than the whole SD roster


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

tonight.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Why the hell did they announce Big Show's match even before tonight's championship match starts?


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

If Mark Henry dresses as the Grinch, I will be amused and somehow not surprised.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

The Stone Cold DVD commercial has been the most exciting thing on Smackdown tonight.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

WFAfan4Life said:


> SCSA > than the whole SD roster


David Flair > than the whole SD Roster


----------



## JCrusher (Jul 19, 2011)

WFAfan4Life said:


> Apex Preddator.. Lame!!!!
> oh good, Mark Henry Playah!
> Go Henry, punk out teddy!
> Holla holla holla!
> Now can you dig that, SUCKAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


 Henry is fucking worthless


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

The first hour has been terrible. You've missed nothing.


----------



## Azurin (Sep 20, 2011)

In an effort to not be insufferably negative like most-everyone else here, I will say that I thoroughly enjoyed the Orton/Otunga match, and Smackdown as a whole really hasn't been that bad.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Christmas came early to those that missed the first hour. Terrible show.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

See, the problem is that by taking Booker out of the Cody match, they've also taken him out of the announcing team. I'm missing his unique viewpoints.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

This feels like an episode of Superstars with an extra hour and a special appearance by Orton, and Mick Foley.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Wrestling should not get involved in holidays.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

just realised, aren't all the RAW guys in japan for a tour or something?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Azurin said:


> In an effort to not be insufferably negative like most-everyone else here, I will say that I thoroughly enjoyed the Orton/Otunga match, and *Smackdown as a whole really hasn't been that bad.*


Shit I want some of whatever your on. 

However I will agree that the Orton/Otunga match has been the best thing on the show thus far.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

Ah...thanks for the replies.

Fingers crossed for the Henry Bryan match then.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wonder how many lame comedy segments they have had and the time they have taken up.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Mistletoe on a Pole match... fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm Nikki is the star of that team. Why do they ALWAYS give shit to Basic Brie? SMH.

Hold on, are they REALLY making Ted DiBiase and Jinder Mahal feud? Bless them for doing something with the midcard but... really? 

And David Otunga is hilarious. I am officially on the bandwagon. As long as he stays out of the ring. And I'm pleasantly surprised with how not-monotonous Orton was tonight. Probably smoked something beforehand, but hey, that's why we love ya.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Mister Hands said:


> See, the problem is that by taking Booker out of the Cody match, they've also taken him out of the announcing team. I'm missing his unique viewpoints.


Damn it, he's not wrestling? Fuck....


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

This iS wwe saying fuck what the fans wants let's have a shitty show


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I swear to god if I have to watch or hear that "The Cafe" advert again I will kill Otunga...

"What's Cibatta"

"Nothing, What's Ciabatta with you?"

that's what we have to hear in the uk at EVERY FUCKING BREAK...


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

daryl74 said:


> just realised, aren't all the RAW guys in japan for a tour or something?


Yes.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

lol, this show is so bad, I'm going to dig my eyes out of my head


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Anyone who says this 'isn't that bad' is retarded. I can't remember a worse Smackdown in recent years.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

I Hope the 2nd hours is better than the 1st, It wont be but i just hope.


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

wwe wouldn't be so damn boring if more superstars had credibility. i can't stand the way everything is structured. there's the big name guys, the jobbers and the guys who are slowly catching on but not quite there yet. because of this, 90% of the time, you can tell who's going to win or lose and how. it's so old and predictable.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

SD has gone from mind numbingly bad to passable if they can keep up the energy then it will get a c-.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Commercial for .XXX domain names. Problem, WWE?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

How does Foley go from being thrown off the cell from Taker to tonight?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Someone got their Christmas wish of Hunico. Thanks to whoever that was in this thread, you useless twunt.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

lol why the fuck does Hunico get an entrance?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Hunico's gimmick = "Mexican"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Why is this jabroni Hunico getting an entrance?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

So Sheamus is going to win this.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

JOBBER BATTLE ROYAL. Fuck this show. Fuck this company.


----------



## Azuran (Feb 17, 2009)

PJ Awesome said:


> lmfao


You have for AJ "spot monkey" Styles, Daniel "zero charisma" Bryan, Dwayne Johnson, and Eric "who the hell is that" Young. I wouldn't be laughing if I were you.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hunico with the entrance WHAT!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey, it's Gimmick Infringement, I mean, Hunico


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

::takes a quick look at whos in the ring:: gee... I wonder who's gonna win this match.... my moneys on Hornswoggle!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

Jobbers vs Sheamus. wonder who wins. 

Oh Hornswoggle. darn it. now i can't decide who wins...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

HE GETS AN ENTRANCE?! What the fuck am I watching? Sheamus just kick these bitches out the damn ring...Hornswoglle..





Give me drugs.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Hey! Its Homicide........'s poor knock off. 


Oh Hornswoggle....shit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Hunico got an enterance...and no reaction.

And Sheamus got a better reaction than Orton.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

29 guys who are rarely/never on TV and Sheamus... Gee, I wonder who's winning!


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

Hornswoggle in a match? Kill me.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

If hornswoggle ever fucking wins this


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

Moneys on Hornswoggle winning


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

I think the guy that looked like Matt Hardy is one of the generation Me member


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hornswoggle?

We all know who is winning this. Where is Brodus?


----------



## Lucifer34 (Feb 2, 2008)

If anything, this is the most I've laughed during a wrestling show ever. :lmao


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Oh my gawd! Horn F'n Swoggle.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

omg lol could it be any more obvious who's winning this? Sheamus with a ring full of jobber's hmmm...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Glad I caught that commercial for the Smackdown Holiday Special WHILE the Smackdown Holiday Special is on. 
Whew! Otherwise I would have missed this fantastic great show.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Wow, the competitors in the ring were reacting like they just heard Goldberg's music or something. I guess they know Horny can't be beat.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

BYE BYE Black Cena!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

You know you don't quite realize just how generic today's superstars are until you see them all in the ring at the same time.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I wonder who will win this...... IT'S A SHAMEFUL THING


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

So, Hornswoggle winning was pretty much just confirmed.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

Oh hey its Hornswoggle

What else is on tv at this time ?


----------



## cavs25 (Mar 31, 2010)

hornswoggle wins this and i will start watching TNA


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

This is like the jobber battle royal....with Hunico and Sheamus.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

What is the actual point of this match


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm so glad i stocked up on alcohol tonight


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

Heel said:


> Anyone who says this 'isn't that bad' is retarded. I can't remember a worse Smackdown in recent years.


Agreed. The best thing about the Show was Ortons laugh... that speaks volumes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hornswoggle and a bunch of jobbers? Oh fuck this, I'm watching Dexter until the main event.


----------



## EnglishWrestling (Mar 24, 2011)

HGF said:


> You know you don't quite realize just how generic today's superstars are until you see them all in the ring at the same time.


They have a cloning machine down at FCW that just spits these guys out.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I think Hornswoggle is winning this.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

Who are half of these people? LOL, seriously though what is up with this show?


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

What is this... The Sheamus & Jobbers Battle Royal?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Yes Cole. How embarrassing it is to have pictures of you in a reindeer suit on the WWE website, but its probably even more embarrassing for you to point out to us that the picture is that. 

Darren Young & Curt Hawkins still work there? Again, who knew?


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

What's this battle royal for?


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

The ring is filled with jobber except for sheamus anyone noticed this lol


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

OMSRB is back, yay!


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

They should really renamed this show as "Who the Fuck is That Guy?"


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

And where's Drew? This is some bull.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is this live.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm just waiting for Josh to join Cole in reverting to NXT 3 mode.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

I kind of hope Slater wins so that someone can scream I hate you Heath Slater!


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Oh god this show has just destroyed all the good will when Hornswoglle whose going to win the goddamn battle royal.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

It should be Sheamus asking "Santa" for a title match.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

I gotta be honest i've never laughed so much watching a wrestling show since 97, Fuck did Matt Hardy book this?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

daryl74 said:


> just realised, aren't all the RAW guys in japan for a tour or something?


Yup.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Who the flippin' fuck is Johnny Curtis?


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Cole lmao.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

"Who was that on his back?" 'Johnny Curtis"
LOL.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

LOL at Cole

"Who is that on Sheamus' back?"

I asked myself the same question. I thought it was Barry Horrowitz.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> I gotta be honest i've never laughed so much watching a wrestling show since 97, Fuck did Matt Hardy book this?


lollolollol


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

"Who is that on Sheamus's back? It won't matter now."

Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Even the announcers don't know how these wrestlers are


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

"Who was that guy on Sheamus's back?"


Kinda sums up this battle royale lol.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

this match is clearly Sheamus vs Jobbers


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

LOL @ no one knowing who Johnny Curtis was. Genius!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Omega_VIK said:


> They should really renamed this show as "Who the Fuck is That Guy?"


If they won't rename the show that, I'll rename the thread that. You are welcome.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I'd like to apologise to Vince Russo for suggesting he booked this garbage.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I forgot 80% percent of the people in this match were employed


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Horswoggle vs Tyson Kidd! Wrestlemania 28 dark match!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

"who's that on Sheamus' back, I can't remember his name."
"ummmmmmmmm....ummmmm.......Johnny Curtis"
:lmao:lmao:lmao

If anything, this show has made me laugh at the very least.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

lol commercial break


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Ted who's getting a push was eliminated by Tyson Kidd bwahaha! thats one way to make a guy look strong.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Hornswoggle and a bunch of jobbers? Oh fuck this, I'm watching Dexter until the main event.


Umm Sheamus?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Ugh I don't like Hornswoggle at all!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Look at all these jobbers... and Sheamus. Gee, I wonder who's gonna win!


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I think ill enjoy watching adverts than smackdown tonight


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Umm Sheamus?


Tyrion doesn't care for most things


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

come back to 5 seperate headlocks?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

::wishes this were an ECW crowd so we could have a "CHANGE THE CHANNEL" chant::


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Lol at Cole not knowing Curtis, I can't say I did either tbh.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Brilliant title.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

It's like... I understand it's a huge undertaking to stage a show like Smackdown. I know it takes a lot from everyone involved. I understand that for some shows, it's got to be hard to dredge up material. And in the spirit of understanding that, I can't help but wish they'd just taken the week off. And then all of the rest of the weeks, while competent people did the job instead.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Amber B said:


> If they won't rename the show that, I'll rename the thread that. You are welcome.


Thank You.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This is the sort of show that makes you feel ashamed for watching WWE.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Just got back from making a deposit in the porcelain throne. Did I miss anything? NOPE.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Umm Sheamus?


Oh, wow. ONE guy with credibility in the entire match (making the result painfully obvious).

And that one guy is.....Sheamus, of all people. Yeah, I really need to see this.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This episode and thread have me dying of laughter:lmao:lmao 
Oh man...


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Cookie Monster said:


> LOL at Cole
> 
> "Who is that on Sheamus' back?"
> 
> I asked myself the same question. I thought it was Barry Horrowitz.


I thought it was Mason Ryan


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Fuck you guys
Slater is winning


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Oh come on now guys there has to be some people you care about. Be optimistic. Lets see.... for me there is Sheamus, and Gabriel, and......uh......yeah.....


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Even the commercials has been more entertaining than SD


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

Apokolips said:


> I gotta be honest i've never laughed so much watching a wrestling show since 97, Fuck did Matt Hardy book this?


hahahaha


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Fair does this show is Gold haven't laughed this hard for days.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Best title ever.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

The fact that this is the final draft and made air is fucking amazing.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Thread title is brilliant


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

So I guess Hornswoggle is more important in WWE's eyes than guys like Ted DiBiase and Tyson Kidd. No wonder the roster is packed full of credible superstars. Oh wait..........


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Heel said:


> I'd like to apologise to Vince Russo for suggesting he booked this garbage.


Imagine if this was a reverse battle royal.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

WTF was that walrus bark?


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

How does Jinder last so long is these damn battle royals?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

Amber B said:


> If they won't rename the show that, I'll rename the thread that. You are welcome.


I love you for that.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I guess the writers are on a holiday break or someting.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I absolutely can't stand Titus O'Neil's seal call. I'm glad he got eliminated doing that.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Ginger on Ginger violence!!!


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Ginger vs. ginger! It's madness I tells ya!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

ah, the call of the elephant seal in mating season taunt, well played sir


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Sheamus at Jobberville...


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Jesus, Slater got fat. All those munchies...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Gresty said:


> Fuck you guys
> Slater is winning


:lmao


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

No Khali to eliminate himself? Ah shucks.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Oh man 
What are they doing ?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



HGF said:


> Ginger vs. ginger! It's madness I tells ya!


Oh my god. Your sig. I hate you.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Shouldn't Reks be a more formidable opponent for Sheamas nd not run like a pussy , I mean come on at least TRY to make your jobbers look decent. damn


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Your wrestler exchange rate for November 29. 4 jobbers = 1 Sheamus


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Holy crap, Sheamus is killing the jobbers!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Sheamus, Hunico, Justin Gabriel, Tyler Reks, Jinder Mahal, Heath Slater and fucking Hornswoggle. Gee, this going to get a good rating.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This is some fuckery.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Sheamus


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I cannot believe this. Vinny must've wrote this.


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Obvious whos winning now


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Oh my god....

This show.

I even hated the Gabriel match and that is certainly a rarity for me


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Thought Jindar was signaling for a spin-a-roonie.


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Fuck it 
tna is going on untill the main event
i dont care =/


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Jinder Mahal and Heath Slater both bleeding.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

kill that little bastard!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

oh wwe.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Horswoggle needs to bring back the Cruiserweight Championship that he stole


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Jinder is bleeding! This is some hardcore shit right here! ECW! ECW! ECW!


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

They are bullying the SHIT outta him. Made me chuckle.


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

The title is better writing than this show's script


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I can't believe people are booing Hornswoggle getting beaten up...


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

You got an Indian, Hick, Mexican, and a guy who resembles the Predator kicking the shit out of a real life troll.

I like it.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

THIS IS BULLYING RIGHT HERE. #HYPOCRITES


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Given Hornswoggle's win loss record, I'd say he is a threat to these four, lol.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

SUPER SHEAMUS!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

If they're not careful he could eliminate all four guys:lmao:lmao


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This is child abuse


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

JOBBERS OUT


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

sheamus should hate hornswoggle


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Michael Cole is brilliant.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Helghan_Rising said:


> You got an Indian, Hick, Mexican, and a guy who resembles the Predator kicking the shit out of a real life troll.
> 
> I like it.


You sir, win the miseltoe


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

lolsupersheamus


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

How the fuck did Slater and Mahal get busted open?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This is what makes WWE predictable. 

GET HIM SHEAMUS!!!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

LMAO!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I feel for this audience. They should have paid the same price the Impact Zone fans pay.


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I'm legitimately angry right now.

Fuck.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This is so bad, it's hilarious.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Oh no. We have to feel sorry for the leprechaun now.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

as a heel he could kick him in the face,, but as a face? hmmmm


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

If I saw hornswoggle on the street, I'd stuff him down a drain.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Helghan_Rising said:


> You got an Indian, Hick, Mexican, and a guy who resembles the Predator kicking the shit out of a real life troll.
> 
> I like it.


This jobber royal is the fuckest of fuckery things I have seen in a while in WWE


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

What's with the schtick?


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

kick his head off!


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Amber B said:


> I feel for this audience. They should have paid the same price the Impact Zone fans pay.


Nothing?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Sheamus and Horswoggle going for the Benoit/BigShow royal rumble ending


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I..


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

please dont...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

What the fuck am I watching...


----------



## Tedious (Feb 8, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Okay this is awful


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Just kick him off, WTF


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Hornwsoggle is the only one on the roster I cannot take serious.

I cannot stand this guy. Who is worse him or Orton?


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

God Damn, Face Sheamus is awesome!


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Goodnight everybody. I'm done.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



virus21 said:


> Nothing?


Exactly.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Hornswoggle asking sheamus who ate his lucky charms


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

The audience must be so pissed. This is truly abysmal.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This show has been the most gargantuan waste of time in wrestling history


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Sheamus you jobber


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

NO! FUCK THIS! WHAT?


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

You gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Mother of God......


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

lmafo troll'd


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH

Even a lesbian sex scene between AJ and Kaitlyn wouldn't save this for me


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Lol Sheamus heel turn please


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

It's a shameful thing lobsterhead.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Wow. Where's Vince Russo when you need him?


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

And Sheamus is the biggest idiot of all time. Did he step over the top rope?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I....don't...even..


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

wtf is this shit


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Hornswoggle Wins! Oh my god.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

NO!NOOOOOO!NOOOOOOOOOOO!NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!WHYYYYYYYYYY! BRO KICK HIS HEAD OFF!!!!FUCK YOU SHEAMUS YOU FUCKING PUSSY CENA KID LOVER!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Oh Sheamus how far you have fallen.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Hornswoggle won a pointless battle royale. This describes how bad this show is.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Rezze said:


> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Even a lesbian sex scene between AJ and Kaitlyn wouldn't save this for me


You know it would.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Rocky541 said:


>


well their you have it.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Cole " I have nothing to say" SAME FUCKING HERE COLE.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Buried


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

hahahaha. Called it


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

The face Hornswoggle made when he realized he just eliminated Sheamus was pure gold


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

For fuck's sake. Sheamus just lost to Hornswoggle.


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Yep, WWE has once again successfully trolled the IWC.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This show has not been written by the Smackdown writing staff I can promise you that.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

end my life


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

WE WANT RUSSO CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP CLAP


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

RUSSO IS BOOKING THIS!!!! I'm not sure how, but he's doing it!!!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

None of you guys better the troll the TNA section (hell) for the next year after this.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

MERRY VINCEMAS, EVERYBODY!


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Should have been brogue kicked into orbit


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Are you fucking.....fpalm


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

There are some that like Smackdown better than RAW?


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

An hour of my half of my life that I can't get back.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

You know what, I would love if Sheamus kick his fucking head in, that would have been worth sitting through this shit.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Rezze said:


> UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> Even a lesbian sex scene between AJ and Kaitlyn wouldn't save this for me


Really?


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



VRsick said:


> NO!NOOOOOO!NOOOOOOOOOOO!NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!WHYYYYYYYYYY! BRO KICK HIS HEAD OFF!!!!FUCK YOU SHEAMUS YOU FUCKING PUSSY CENA KID LOVER!


I think someone needs a trip down to Orlando.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This doesn't bode well for Bryan. They won't have the smaller guy topple the monster twice. Does that mean Hornswoggle is more credible than Bryan?


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

WOW.... that was truly some dumb shit. However, 8 year old kids everywhere a rejoicing, so Vince is too.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

bring back Cody, he has been the only enjoyable person to watch tonight


----------



## heyimthemiz (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*





Good times


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

fpalm


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



irishboy109 said:


> You know it would.


Yeah....but that is the only thing that could save it.

This is more accurate - Everybody in my Fav 5 winning a title wouldn't save this for me.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

this is the guy who is suppose to be a badass ? 

fuck wwe .. turn every face into a fucking pussy teddybear


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Hmm.. that might be worth checking out?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Amber B said:


> None of you guys better the troll the TNA section (hell) for the next year after this.


This is making me consider watching TNA instead.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Seriously. The WWE had a good thing going, how did they EVER get this bad?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I cannot believe...


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Somewhere they're watching this show...


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> This show has not been written by the Smackdown writing staff I can promise you that.


Here's a backstage picture with Vinny Mac, Mick Foley and the writers tonight at Smackdown:


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> There are some that like Smackdown better than RAW?


I'm one of them... this is one of those shows though that just... I don't even know how to describe. This is worse than any Raw this year off the top of my head by far.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Wrestlinfan35 said:


> There are some that like Smackdown better than RAW?


It's not like this every week.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

BRYAN BETTER WIN TONIGHT! that will be the only thing that redeems this clusterfuck


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Alright, back to Skyrim. I will just watch the main event later.

<3 DVR


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Sheamus lost to Hornswoggle?!? :lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This is going to win worst episode of the year. It can't get worse than this.


----------



## Ravensmash (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Some of you need to lighten up.

That was a fun match and a decent (albeit stupid) ending.


But I suppose everything needs to be "teh hardcores" and has to lead somewhere for anything to be enjoyable.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Rocky Mark said:


> this is the guy who is suppose to be a badass ?
> 
> fuck wwe .. turn every face into a fucking pussy teddybear


Exactly, that embarrassed ME! So damn sad.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Just when I started to like Smackdown a little more than RAW...

Fucking terrible.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

also, Christmas is still almost a month away, why is the Christmas special now?


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I don't think I ever seen an Impact show this bad. It's like the Smackdown writers just left their day job for the day.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



VRsick said:


> also, Christmas is still almost a month away, why is the Christmas special now?


Because Mick Foley is in the holiday spirit


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Well,they now have officially taken away Sheamus' bad ass persona for good now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



SP103 said:


> Here's a backstage picture with Vinny Mac, Mick Foley and the writers tonight at Smackdown:


Google "WWE creative team", click on images, and see what first comes up.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

MUPPETS RAW was better than this horseshit.....


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Feel like Gary Speeding myself watching this.....


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Ravensmash said:


> Some of you need to lighten up.
> 
> That was a fun match and a decent (albeit stupid) ending.
> 
> ...


It would be fun if I knew more than three people in the match


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This is the worst smackdown in ages, it's like they brought in the raw booking team from 2009 for tonight's show just because it's live.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Did WWE let the Make-A-Wish retard kids write this show? Holy fucking shit.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



mst3rulz said:


> Well,they now have officially taken away Sheamus' bad ass persona for good now.


That's the least of Sheamus' worries. He just became Hornswoggle's b*tch. That's even more embarrassing.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Heel said:


> Did WWE let the Make-A-Wish retard kids write this show? Holy fucking shit.


lolololol


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Ravensmash said:


> Some of you need to lighten up.
> 
> That was a fun match and a decent (albeit stupid) ending.
> 
> ...


yeah .. the most legit looking guy in the roster jobbed to a midget then smiled like an idiot , yeah let's lighten up fpalm


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



EBboy™ said:


> Google "WWE creative team", click on images, and see what first comes up.


This


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



CaptainObvious said:


> That's the least of Sheamus' worries. He just became Hornswoggle's b*tch. That's even more embarrassing.


No. he just earned like, 500 "face" brownie points with the casuals.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Heel said:


> Did WWE let the Make-A-Wish retard kids write this show? Holy fucking shit.


Can't be. It would make more sense and be more interesting.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This Smackdown shouldn't be in the record books. They should just ignore it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Heel said:


> Did WWE let the Make-A-Wish retard kids write this show? Holy fucking shit.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I am hoping Bryan wins tonight.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Gresty said:


> Feel like Gary Speeding myself watching this.....




too soon :shocked:


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Only thing that can redeem this show is if Show succumbs to a heart attack and has to retire......


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Thank fuck for Ricky.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

RICROD PIMP


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

LOL Dusty and Piper talking about Cena winning the title 10 times


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

holy fuck piper! crack eyes!


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

my ninja ricardo


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Roddy Piper yelling Santa Claus is just surreal.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Ricardo

#Swag


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Ricardo can get better chicks than the Bellas...


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Heel said:


> Did WWE let the Make-A-Wish retard kids write this show? Holy fucking shit.


Oh my god. That is so wrong :lmao


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Santa: "And what would like for Christmas Piper?"

Piper-"My left nut back".


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This whole show has just been so disheartening. SD is usually the quality show too and it's live and live shows are usually amazing. It feels Raw 2007 all over again with the crappy comedy level boosted way the fuck up.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Cena couldn't be arsed to meet any kids today so they just let them book Smackdown instead.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

OH MY FUCKING GOD FINALLY HOLY SHIT.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

He can talk!


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

i think he said he wants cock...


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Not even Bryan winning can save this show now.

...lolwait yes it can. BOOK IT.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

ROFL!


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Great now this guy is talking.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

fpalm

I hate vince


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Wait, Sheamus can speak Beaker *AND* Hornswoggle?!?


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

it fucking speaks


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Oh god, Hornswoggle can now talk. We're fucked for years to come...


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

fpalm Kill me now.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Wow, Hornswoggle is talking!

...just get on with the main event.


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

NO


THE* LAST* THING WE NEED IS HORNSWOGGLE IN A SPEAKING ROLE


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Is a shame of what I did
I turn face and get job by a midget!
I do what vince tells me for wwe pride

this is some bull shit show tonight 
Yes I said tonight

Oohhh ooh
Turn into smack down and ill make you believe
Ooh that a midget just eliminated me! 
Ooh and the kids love it as well me
People go watch TNA 
And give finger to wwe!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Oh my God....magic Santa Hugs can teach English. 

I have nothing to say to this.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

fuck this shit


----------



## indigofelixsimon (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

crap he can talk. we're going to hell


----------



## leon79 (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Cactus Jack bitches


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Hornswoggle can talk. Great. Just what we need.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Gresty said:


> it fucking speaks


My exact reaction.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I fucking can't. :lmao


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

finally hornswoggle isn't just spewing garbarge out of his mouth!!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

lol :uts the egg nog back:: DANIEL BRYAN!!! dude thats a bad ass jacket


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

What the.... well.. uh... but... okay.... since it is christmas I'll let that slide... I love cheeesy christmas miracles what can I say


----------



## octagon888 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

It was a fun light moment. Not the most horrible thing in the world.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Nothing can be said about this.....


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

SWEET! CATCUS JACK!


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Dat jacket.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Grow Beard


Collect Panties


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Big Pimpin!!!


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

oh my fucking god my worst nightmare just came true...thank god Mick is here and Danielson has a match or I would have changed the channel a loooong time ago.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

vegan pimp life


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

D BRYAN TAPPIN DAT PUSSY OH MA GUDNESS


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

THE BEST PIMP IN THE WORLD


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

:lmao Segment was pretty fucking gold.


----------



## Dr.Boo (Aug 18, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I think I like Hornswoggle just a little bit more now


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

that was probably Bryan's first time kissing a girl that looks that good


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I think D Bry is laughing about how awful this show is. Look at him.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Daniel Bryan is Mr. Steal Your Girl! You mad, Barreta???


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

ITS THE FINAL COUNTDOWN


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Seriously? Corny backstage segments! Props to Cody for being the only enjoyable thing, though I have faith this Steel Cage match could be good, ah F*ck it, its WWE I don't count on it


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Oh my, hornswoggle can talk....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Ohhh, I love this background music.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This AJ/Bryan relationship storyline is still very awkward.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

AWESOME promo by D-Bry!


----------



## Bronx Bomber (May 31, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Did they think we forgot he rapped at WM??


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Can I bet on the over/under for commercials during the main event??


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

That was a bad promo, only cause he was reading the prompter.
They really need to have everyone off script.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

lets go dragon!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Young HBK is just....splooge.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Slammys in a couple of weeks.

WIll it be worse than this?


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

lol now he can talk


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Slammys!!!!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Human Nature said:


> That was a bad promo, only cause he was reading the prompter.
> They really need to have everyone off script.


Let me guess, you saw the prompter in the reflection of his eyes?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Grow Beard

Fuck Bitches

Collect titles


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Forgot about live Smackdown. Opps. Missed anything?


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Main Event time. I'm excited.


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

*HOLY SHIT!* :shocked:

Hornswaggle can talk now! Swerve of the year, hell maybe even biggest swerve in the past ten years!!

:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Trifektah said:


> Slammys in a couple of weeks.
> 
> WIll it be worse than this?


That's not possible.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

They have Piper and Dusty both there and this is the shit they give them?


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Neutronic said:


> Grow Beard
> 
> Fuck Bitches
> 
> Collect titles


Yeah really


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

So... no love for Cactus Jack?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Why are they booing Daniel bryan?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Bryans a fucking pimp!


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Hopefully they booked a shit show so people pop huge at something good actually happening in the end.
NEW CHAMPION!


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

If the main event ends in a bullshit draw I'm going to fucking choke a bitch.


----------



## Burgle_the_Kutt (Aug 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Why couldn't goldust not be involved in that cameo and save this show.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



holycityzoo said:


> Can I bet on the over/under for commercials during the main event??


Sure. It's 7. 

3 for Henry rest breaks
2 because SyFy is a broke-ass network. 
1 for a crappy promo for an even crappier direct to DVD WWE movie featuring some superstar. 
and finally 1 for Twitter.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Slam_It said:


> Forgot about live Smackdown. Opps. *Missed anything?*


The worst show of the year.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This main event has to deliver. It just has to!  And please WWE keep Big Show out of this.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



CaptainObvious said:


> That's not possible.


Oh its possible, its possible


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Neutronic said:


> Grow Beard
> 
> Fuck Bitches
> 
> Collect titles


GOAT


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Cookie Monster said:


> Let me guess, you saw the prompter in the reflection of his eyes?


That, and he just sounded like he was reading.
Last night he was so natural.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

:yawn:


----------



## Slam_It (Oct 10, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



jm99 said:


> The worst show of the year.


That's a relief. For me anyway. Rest of y'all..


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Only Mark Henry can save this show now. Lets hope he delivers like always.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



SP103 said:


> Sure. It's 7.
> 
> 3 for Henry rest breaks
> 2 because SyFy is a broke-ass network.
> ...


I'm taking the over

Remember when the main event would come and JR would say "and we've taken our last commercial break, we'll be with you through this whole match!"


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

D-Bry better win!


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

The steel cage match better kick some major ass, or this show was a total fail. :no:


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Heel said:


> If the main event ends in a bullshit draw I'm going to fucking choke a bitch.


Give me a moment to find whoever wrote this script. You need to choke that bitch first.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Daniel "Big bucks no whammies" Bryan


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This whole episode had me cracking up but in a "What the hell am I watching!" kind of way


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Good thing I just remembered about Smackdown being live right now. Seems like a bad show based on what I have read.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

We've had a lot of fun? No Josh, no we didn't.


----------



## Xile44 (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

So this match is gonna start late while the WWE spent their time showing Bullsh*t to their viewers.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I love how we pretty much just got the gratuitous, throw-away Christmas Smackdown... a month before Christmas. 

Now time for the main event to hopefully salvage this show!


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Slam_It said:


> Forgot about live Smackdown. Opps. Missed anything?


Show kicked off with Randy Orton vs. Cactus Jack in a street fight, followed by Booker T vs. Cody Rhodes where Goldust came down to help Booker T and then Dusty came out to protect Cody Rhodes and split his two sons up.

The bella twins beat a lot of the other diva's on a dildo on a pole match where the winner had to stick the dildo up the ass of any superstar they wanted, they dually picked Roberto Rodriguez, DAT SWAGZ!

The ghost of Chris Benoit then made a Make-A-Wish retard tap out in the middle of the ring much to the awe of the fans and of course Michael Cole.

Hornswoggle beat Sheamus, Barry Horrowitz, Wendy, Muhammed Hassan and numerous other legit main eventers to become the number one contender to speak, his wish was granted and he delivered eggnog graciously.

Time for the main event between Daniel Bryan and Mark Henry. Should round off a great show.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I hate this ride of the valkrye remix


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

i legit thought the very start of bryan's theme was the start of "the snowman" song tonight


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Why are some of the crowd booing Bryan?


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I am loving DB's push. He feels important right now


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Not a single fuck was given about Bryan by this crowd


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Why the fuck is there a ref inside the cage?


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I know the show has been lackluster but the crowd has really been kinda dead all night even at the beginning... what the hell...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

D-Bry better watch out for the Mark Henry splash off the top of the cage.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Daniel Bryan only knows 17 submissions?

Dean Malenko is laughing...


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I just don't understand why the writing staff can be so...fucking. stupid.


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*










I think i'd rather be in Big Boss Mans Position then watch the rest of this


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

The Dragon vs. Ratings.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

You know it'll be worth sitting through this bullshit of a show just to see Daniel Bryan win, but this isn't most likely going to happen.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



SP103 said:


> Why the fuck is there a ref inside the cage?


Someone's got to be their to count when they pin.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Going into tonight I didn't care much of Bryan won or not beause I was just happy he was in the main event of a steel cage match! But after this abortion of a show... Bryan needs to win!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Get it Mark! Go Rocky IV on 'em! Hahah.
"No pain, no pain!"


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Heel said:


> Why are some of the crowd booing Bryan?


I don't think the crowd even knows Bryan is a face.


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

One of the worst booked shows I've seen in a long time, and that's bad given some of the crap I've seen on RAW this year. Hopefully the cage match makes up for it.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

c'mon bryan!!!


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Hopefully this is like that god awful Raw Roulette show where it was vomit-educing up until the epic ending when the Nexus debuted.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Lets go Bryan


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



SP103 said:


> Why the fuck is there a ref inside the cage?


To count the pin or submission.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Mark Vs Big Show Pt.3 at TLC


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Cookie Monster said:


> Show kicked off with Randy Orton vs. Cactus Jack in a street fight, followed by Booker T vs. Cody Rhodes where Goldust came down to help Booker T and then Dusty came out to protect Cody Rhodes and split his two sons up.
> 
> The bella twins beat a lot of the other diva's on a dildo on a pole match where the winner had to stick the dildo up the ass of any superstar they wanted, they dually picked Roberto Rodriguez, DAT SWAGZ!
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



CaptainObvious said:


> I don't think the crowd even knows Bryan is a face.


I don't think the crowd even knows Bryan. Period.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Made it home from work in time to watch the cage match, sounds like a good deal that I missed the rest of it.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

LET'S GO DANIELSON!!!


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Commercial break #1


----------



## Spyryt (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Ads already?!


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

MOTHER FUCKER! STOP WITH THE GOD DAMN COMMERCIALS YOU FUCKING WHORES!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

17 sumissions just for the ankle remember, d-bry know many , many more


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Anyone got any rope?


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Commercial Break #1 is for SHITTY SYFY shows. 6 more to go.


----------



## buffalochipster (Dec 16, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This is ECW strategy, build the night subpar for a epic moment in the ME...dragon will win tonight


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

huh, daniel bryans from aberdeen washington, wonder if he knew kurt cobain.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Basel57 said:


> I don't think the crowd even knows Bryan. Period.


Must people in WWE crowds these days don't even no where babies come from.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I just tuned in for the Main Event, anyone wanna give me a rundown on how the show has gone so far? I've seen a lot of people calling it a trainwreck, why so?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Once again I forgot Smackdown was on and turned in on just in time for the main event. Gotta love how Mark Henry is already drenched just walking down the ramp, like always.

I heard something about Hornswoggle granting a wish or something though, what the hell did I miss?


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Danielson got a huge reaction

Wade marks saying he's not over when he's way more over than Barrett wishes he could be


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Rezze said:


> Hopefully this is like that god awful Raw Roulette show where it was vomit-educing up until the epic ending when the Nexus debuted.


THE BIGGER PICTURE IS REVEALED TONIGHT!!!!!!!



> Danielson got a huge reaction
> 
> Wade marks saying he's not over when he's way more over than Barrett wishes he could be


And Wade was way more over tan Bryan ever hopes he could be.

That being said, Bryan has certainly kept more people caring about him while being booked like shit as opposed to Wade.


----------



## MidlifeCrisis (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

700 commercial spots already in the show, and they have to cut out during a steel cage championship match? Are they just trying to piss us off now??


----------



## Basel (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Neutronic said:


> Danielson got a huge reaction
> 
> Wade marks saying he's not over when he's way more over than Barrett wishes he could be


What show are you watching?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Buckley said:


> I just tuned in for the Main Event, anyone wanna give me a rundown on how the show has gone so far? I've seen a lot of people calling it a trainwreck, why so?


Show kicked off with Randy Orton vs. Cactus Jack in a street fight, followed by Booker T vs. Cody Rhodes where Goldust came down to help Booker T and then Dusty came out to protect Cody Rhodes and split his two sons up.

The bella twins beat a lot of the other diva's on a dildo on a pole match where the winner had to stick the dildo up the ass of any superstar they wanted, they dually picked Roberto Rodriguez, DAT SWAGZ!

The ghost of Chris Benoit then made a Make-A-Wish retard tap out in the middle of the ring much to the awe of the fans and of course Michael Cole.

Hornswoggle beat Sheamus, Barry Horrowitz, Wendy, Muhammed Hassan and numerous other legit main eventers to become the number one contender to speak, his wish was granted and he delivered eggnog graciously.

Time for the main event between Daniel Bryan and Mark Henry. Should round off a great show.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Ladies and gentlemen, please acknowledge the presence of Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



EBboy™ said:


> THE BIGGER PICTURE IS REVEALED TONIGHT!!!!!!!


DiBiase's mustache is behind the Nexus invasion.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I actually hope D Bryan doesn't win yet. Henry has had a fantastic reign so far, and to lose it on a random Smackdown episode would be a disappointing ending. I actually liked the idea of Bryan winning at Wrestlemania, but that's probably not going to happen now.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Neutronic said:


> Danielson got a huge reaction
> 
> Wade marks saying he's not over when he's way more over than Barrett wishes he could be


I'm sorry, but when did Bryan get a huge reaction? The first time he came out to silence. The second time he came out to silence and boos. He hasn't gotten a pop yet.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

merry christmas boshhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Why the fuck did they slo-mo Henry pulling the rope back, and then full speed him slamming into the cage?


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Cookie Monster said:


> Show kicked off with Randy Orton vs. Cactus Jack in a street fight, followed by Booker T vs. Cody Rhodes where Goldust came down to help Booker T and then Dusty came out to protect Cody Rhodes and split his two sons up.
> 
> The bella twins beat a lot of the other diva's on a dildo on a pole match where the winner had to stick the dildo up the ass of any superstar they wanted, they dually picked Roberto Rodriguez, DAT SWAGZ!
> 
> ...


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

LOL @ Happy New Year!


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

With shows like these from places like the Carolinas I just wish the WWE would stick to smark cities. At least they are loud and into the damn shows. I don't care who they cheer for just make some damn noise people...


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

wait.. they went to commercial and then came back with the match already in progress.. way to shit on the WHC.. 
on the plus side.. 
Domino's stuffed cheesy bread on the way.. 
and 7 Minuets till Sons of Anarchy is on!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Happy New Year? :lmao
Oh Henry.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Damn that closthline


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Sick clothesline


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Chris Jericho could return right now, and this would still be the worst shit I've watched.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

"Happy New Year!" It's still November, right?


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

WHy is the show Christmas themed when it is still November??


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Bryan winning, why else he bumping so hard


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

12 Jobbers jobbing
11 Commercial breaking
10 Twitter mentions
9 Vintage Coles
8 Botches by Otunga
7 Christmas trees destroyed
6 words by Hornswoggle
5 Time Booker T
4 boobs by bellas
3 plugs by foley
2 mentions of Cena
and a crowd that doesn't give a fuck about Bryan.


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



WFAfan4Life said:


> wait.. they went to commercial and then came back with the match already in progress.. way to shit on the WHC..
> on the plus side..
> Domino's stuffed cheesy bread on the way..
> and 7 Minuets till Sons of Anarchy is on!


I can't wait for sons. ITS GONNA BE GREAT.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

oooo botched that.


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Henry wins this somehow since Show is getting another shot


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Daniel Bryan chant

I want Wade marks to say he's not over


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

oh my!!!!!


----------



## Ditcka (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This might be a stupid question, but when did they start allowing people to "call for the cage door to be opened"? That seems to be completely retarded to me...


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

henry pulled his legoff the rope, what a bitch


----------



## Mike J Cab00se (Aug 1, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



SP103 said:


> 12 Jobbers jobbing
> 11 Commercial breaking
> 10 Twitter mentions
> 9 Vintage Coles
> ...


:lmao x9000


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



SP103 said:


> 12 Jobbers jobbing
> 11 Commercial breaking
> 10 Twitter mentions
> 9 Vintage Coles
> ...


:lmao Brilliant!


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

oooh lets go bryan chants.. 
wish Henry would sqaush him through the cage


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

There isn't enough cage matches on PPV


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Even if he doesn't win, it seems this match will help get Bryan over with the crowd. He's gaining support as the match goes on.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I can't believe we've seen more of Jinder Mahal then Big Show and Wade Barrett put together tonight.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Henry is going to lose so Teddy Long can be blamed for the loss.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I have a feeling Bryan might win.


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

labelle LOCK fools.. made you look


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Snap or tap (or power out)


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Ankle Lock!!!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

ANKLE LOCK!


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Ankle lock!


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Kurt Angle is freaking the fuck out, his moves have been stolen again!


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

ughhhhhhhh i thought he was gunna tap


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Swagger is crying


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Ditcka said:


> This might be a stupid question, but when did they start allowing people to "call for the cage door to be opened"?* That seems to be completely retarded to me...*



Well it's par the course for this show...


SP103 said:


> 12 Jobbers jobbing
> 11 Commercial breaking
> 10 Twitter mentions
> 9 Vintage Coles
> ...



This thread is more entertaining than the entire Smackdown roster. Thank you guys.


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Great match so far.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Look, there's Bryan's butt.


----------



## PJ Awesome (Feb 7, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

and I just seen a man's ass. This is officially the worst Smackdown in years


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Breaking News: Angle's twitter has been hacked.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Henry trying to climb out of the cage


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

3 min to SOA.. wtf?? henry climbng the cage


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

oo saw his booty


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Dat ass


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

O daniel


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

When the champion proceeds to pull down the trunks of his opponent, it's what we call the "2011 title changing pant puller".. del Rio done it to Punk and passed the belt over, Henry just done the same to Bryan, so it should be a no brainer who wins this.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Lol bryan ass showed up


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Oh damn. What a slam.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

NOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Darn it.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Figured. Darn it.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

:cussin::cussin:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

All this ROH ass. I appreciate it.


----------



## VRsick (Jan 1, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

lame


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

What a pointless show... there reeally was no drive to this thing at all. And the shit crowd didn't help at all.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

that worlds strongest slam just looked badass


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

weak ending


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

what a tease 

henry is a beast though


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Danielson bumping hard like a champ


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Hotdiggity11 said:


> D-Bry better watch out for the Mark Henry splash off the top of the cage.




Close enough.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

*SUPER WORLD'S STRONGEST SLAM!!!*


----------



## wrestlinn00bz (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

nice ending. Only 2 good matches on SD compared to GREATNESS usually :/


----------



## WFAfan4Life (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

not quite sqaushed through the stage, but close enough.. cee u next tuesday


----------



## holycityzoo (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Damn...he'll get another shot though. This match proved these two can put on a really good match together.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Hooray for predictability!

Bryan will cash in at TLC.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Bullshit finish, saw it coming the moment they went to the top rope. One of the worst shows in WWE history and a monumental waste of time. Way to make Bryan look like crap.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Well that sucked.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

No we do not wanna see a "rematch"


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

And what a show. Pretty weak to say the least.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Those dumb kids probably thought a Hardy boy would show up or something.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

You would think Henry's ankle would have given out on him if he's so hurt.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This was the worst WWE show EVER!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

That match was decent. It dragged at first, but had a good closing sequence. 

That show was awful overall though.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

At least we're guaranteed another title match including Bryan, look forward to it.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

What a terrible show...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Really... why would you have Show/Henry again? The crowd really hasn't been that into it anywhere...


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Worst Wrestling show ever..... Ima go catch up on this weeks IMPACT to cleanse myself i feel dirty.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Wrestling shouldn't hurt this much.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

fuck i want those 2 hours back


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Way to sell 5 minutes of ankle and leg submissions on a broken ankle, fucking cocksucker. Whoever booked that match is an ignoramus.


----------



## AlecPure (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

SD was a giant steaming pile of shit... Once i realized it was obvious Dani wasn't going to win i turned it off.. WWE needs better booking


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Kane would have saved this show. Perfect time would be for him to come out at the end and tombstone Mark Henry.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Amber B said:


> Those dumb kids probably thought a Hardy boy would show up or something.


I don't think anyone remembers them anymore, they might of heard of Jeff Hardy but that's it.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I wasn't expecting Bryan to win, but wow. That was pretty... anti-climatic? Seemed like a really short match, especially for a Cage match.


----------



## Rezze (Jun 18, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Im gonna go watch December to Dismember


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Awful show with an okay match at the end. 1.5/10.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Good main event match.

What a horrible show though.

For people who don't watch smackdown and then they see this,huge turn off.
What a shame


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Seriously, guys? Why the fuck would Bryan have won tonight?

Even if we use the "Henry was injured" excuse, Brian would still have to go over Big Show at TLC, which he hasn't been built up at all to be able to do. And he would still be holding the MITB, it'd be stupid to book him as champ AND MITB winner.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior (Jan 17, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



AlecPure said:


> SD was a giant steaming pile of shit... Once i realized it was obvious Dani wasn't going to win i turned it off.. WWE needs better booking


Dude I thought your sig was real at first for some reason.


----------



## grey1994 (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Lol ass shot xD gross


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Ditcka said:


> This might be a stupid question, but when did they start allowing people to "call for the cage door to be opened"? That seems to be completely retarded to me...


I always thought that was ridiculously dumb too. What the fuck, the ref just opens the door at any random time and closes it when he feels like trolling? It made sense to use for big guys like Yokozuna (I may be wrong but I think that was where it started, he had a match with I believe Undertaker), but for everyone else, its just dumb.

That was a pretty damn good match, I'd say. It actually felt unpredictable, as I could have seen either guy winning for once. We need more matches like that.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



HGF said:


> You would think Henry's ankle would have given out on him if he's so hurt.


Especially after the finish.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Funny how on here the love for Mr. Ratings him self Mark Henry has fallen so much now since hes facing Bryan. LOL. I guess there must be a new Flavor of the Month now.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Atleast the main event was pretty good. Their towards the end things started to get hot. Looking forward to more main event matches out of Bryan.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



LVblizzard said:


> Awful show with an okay match at the end. 1.5/10.


Funniest rating EVER!


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

weak show but i liked the main event.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Never seen a face challenger with such a strong kayfabe advantage before the match been made to look like such a fucking jobber, WWE basically told us that they have no plans for Brian with that match.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Seriously, guys? Why the fuck would Bryan have won tonight?
> 
> Even if we use the "Henry was injured" excuse, Brian would still have to go over Big Show at TLC, which he hasn't been built up at all to be able to do. And he would still be holding the MITB, it'd be stupid to book him as champ AND MITB winner.


I agree 100% with this. But I'll stick with saying that it was a weak ending. For Bryan to be a legitimate threat to whoever at Mania, he needs to start being protected asap. So no getting slammed and pinned in the middle of the ring.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Would of been good if it all went pitch black teasing an Undertaker return, then when the lights ere back on Bryan was out of the cage and named the new champion


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Lol Vince is mad right bout now where's that cena this is not pg pic


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Oh man, this show sounds hilarious. Someone get this into the multimedia section ASAP please.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Really enjoyed the main event. Can't wait for Mania now.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Well I loved the main event. Really exciting and I was getting ready to mark out alone in my room a few times


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Thank god Mark won.

Doesn't excuse the terrible show however.


----------



## Harriston (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Glad I caught the main event... saw the finish coming but it was a good match. This feud is being booked how it should be.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Guys. It was a SUPER WORLD'S STRONGEST SLAM. No one looks weak losing to that, not the way Henry's been built.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

What a fucking horrid show this was.

BTW, why doesn't feel like there was only one match in the entire show?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Brye said:


> Really enjoyed the main event. Can't wait for Mania now.


Bryan probably won't even be on Mania. He'll try to cash-in soon, fail, and then they'll send him to an even lower position than he is now.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

giving the belt to bryan, an underdog who already has the MITB case? 
i can't see it, i know what u guys mean though,the match was short for a cage match, and bryan not being able to make a injured henry tap is a lil screwy


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Well that was a shitty Smackdown. D-Bry ASS sighting gets a solid 9/10 though.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Really enjoyed the Main event, but the show sucked overall...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Was the show that bad. I just got home from work and might check it out on YouTube. Like everyone else I wanted D Bryan to win but when you think about it I knew it wouldn't happen. He still has the case and can cash in whenever maybe after TLC. I hope he still waits for Mania so he can atleast day he is training to get better.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Fucking database errors :cussin:.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Solid TV main event.

As for the other stuff, I can't believe people sit through two hours of that shit every week.

See you at Wrestlemania.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Omega_VIK said:


> What a fucking horrid show this was.
> 
> BTW, why doesn't feel like there was only one match in the entire show?


Because there was only one match that mattered. Between a fight between a bunch of barely-featured girls over the ~opportunity~ to make out with a Superstar and a 20 man Jobber Royal, the main event was basically the entire show.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

You guys do know that they are building bryan as the underdog right.....it wouldn't make sense for bryan to win tonight.

But bryan sold henry's offense like he was getting killed tonight, he made henry look like a massive threat and it made bryan look kinda credible that he almost had henry beaten with the ankle lock and he was almost out of the cage.

Good main event match tonight as expected, but the rest of the show was absolutely awful...


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

This live show makes me wonder if Vince suddenly thought he needed to be involved to best showcase Smackdown for the special... if true hopefully it proves that he is just a dumb ass anymore and should have little involvment in booking anymore. He is just so out of touch with the fans it isn't even funny.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*


----------



## Creepy Crawl (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Crappy ass show, but the main event was pretty damn good.

Alright, I'm gonna go play some No Mercy.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Orton did something I never thought Id see,he made a David Otunga match entertaining. Now that should get him Wrestler of the Millineum just for that alone. And if anyone thought he was gonna job in that match,please quit watching wrestling altogether.


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I hear Bryan marks bitching, but Henry and Bryan fans should like this ending. Henrys run continues, and Bryan gets to win it at a bigger stage. It wouldn't have meant as much if Bryan beat an injured Henry on a random Smackdown, he'll get over huge beating a healthy at Henry Wrestlemania. Bryan didn't look weak, he almost tapped Henry twice. Henry beat Orton clean twice, and injured Big Show and Kane. No one on the roster looks weak losing to Henry.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



TankOfRate said:


> Because there was only one match that mattered. Between a fight between a bunch of barely-featured girls over the ~opportunity~ to make out with a Superstar and a 20 man Jobber Royal, the main event was basically the entire show.


Well, it's too bad that wasn't the focus of entire show.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I can't stress enough how good Bryan is. Every time i see him i'm always amazed at how well he does, no matter who his opponent is he always has an awesome match and can always make his opponent look a million times better then they actually are. We've seen so many guys move up from the Indy scene to the WWE and struggle to adapt due to how different the styles are, but this guy has somehow managed to work just as well on the other side. Best north-american wrestler since the early 90's for me


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

Everything about tonight's live holiday edition of WWE Super SmackDown was perfect. 100%, absolutely, without a single doubt in my mind, no ifs, ands, or buts about it...PERFECT. 

I enjoyed every single match from beginning to end. I loved every single backstage segment. I laughed my tail off when Randy Orton threw David Otunga into the Christmas trees and hit him with the giant present. I was relieved that after YEARS of constant annoying gibberish, Hornswoggle was finally allowed to talk like a normal human being on television. I marked out when Dusty Rhodes, Roddy Piper, and Goldust made cameo appearances. I was glad to see DiBiase actually become entertaining for once when he gave out presents and ticked off Jinder Mahal. I was happy to see every WWE Superstar or WWE Diva you normally only see on WWE Superstars or WWE NXT get airtime on a main show. I thought the Divas match was short and to the point. I thought it was funny when Kofi Kingston did his finished as a flying reindeer. I thought that, after months of dragging his voice behind a mask, Cody Rhodes cut one of the best promos he's had all year. And finally, there was Michael Cole as Rudolph the Red Nosed Reidneer, Josh Mathews as Will Ferrel's Buddy the Elf, and Booker T doing a spinaroonie as Santa Claus. All of this hosted by none other than the hardcore legend himself, Mick Foley.

Thank you WWE. I have truly been entertained tonight. Have a Merry Christmas, and a Happy New Year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Was the show that bad. I just got home from work and might check it out on YouTube.


It was awful. Like, the Nexus Raw awful prior to them closing the show.


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



kennedy=god said:


> I can't stress enough how good Bryan is. Every time i see him i'm always amazed at how well he does, no matter who his opponent is he always has an awesome match and can always make his opponent look a million times better then they actually are. We've seen so many guys move up from the Indy scene to the WWE and struggle to adapt due to how different the styles are, but this guy has somehow managed to work just as well on the other side. Best north-american wrestler since the early 90's for me


He probably sells the clotheslines the best in the world. every time, no matter how weak it is, he looks like he got his head ripped off.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

What a horrible show. I thought Raw was bad a few weeks ago. I don't think anything can touch this. They focused more on Horswoggle more than anything on the entire show. It's like 2007 all over again.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

Oh yes. It rivals Raw's from 1998-2000 as the greatest wrestling show ever.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



mst3rulz said:


> Orton did something I never thought Id see,he made a David Otunga match entertaining. Now that should get him Wrestler of the Millineum just for that alone. And if anyone thought he was gonna job in that match,please quit watching wrestling altogether.


I quite like David Otunga tbh, see him with a good future


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



The XL said:


> I hear Bryan marks bitching, but Henry and Bryan fans should like this ending. Henrys run continues, and Bryan gets to win it at a bigger stage. It wouldn't have meant as much if Bryan beat an injured Henry on a random Smackdown, he'll get over huge beating a healthy at Henry Wrestlemania. Bryan didn't look weak, he almost tapped Henry twice. Henry beat Orton clean twice, and injured Big Show and Kane. No one on the roster looks weak losing to Henry.


He's not cashing in at WrestleMania, they've made that abundantly clear on the past 2 shows (not including this one).

Sheamus will win the Rumble and he'll get the title match. I don't know who's gonna be champion to face him. As much as I can't (and won't) believe it, it sort of looks like it might be Barrett, but I don't know. I wouldn't be surprised if Bryan got Swaggered, where he won the title and then he disappears as soon as he loses it.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

i'd be pissed if i paid money to watch that shit, although the main event was pretty damn good. the rest of it was utter rubbish. they have turned mick foley, the bloody hardcore legend, into a clown. thank you wwe, thanks for nothing!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

If I can sum this show up, I'll say two things to describe it. 


1) It felt like it was written by Vince Russo at his absolute worst. The only thing missing was a shock out of nowhere title change. But Pole match, pointless stips, Christmas trees all over the place, a midget winning a Battle Royal, people trying to sell CGI Snow as a real snowstorm (thank you Cole for being the voice of reason there), silly costumes, & magic hugs granting wishes. It was just ludicrously stupid. 

2) It had the energy of a show akin to the Thanksgiving show TNA put on last week. It was like "Hey, its a Holiday, nobody's watching, so lets lay back, just be silly & not advance too much storyline wise". This show had the same feel too it. 

The problem? This show was NOT written by Vince Russo, so there is no scapegoat in that regard. Also, it was NOT a Holiday show. It was supposed to be a special event! A Live Smackdown on a Tuesday Night! And its fucking November! What's with the Christmas theme?!?! Who the hell else is doing Christmas specials now??? ABC Family hasn't even started that yet! 

As a special show, this Smackdown was a failure, and I think I'll go right back to not watching. 

The only half way good thing on the show was the main event, and even that was just a solid match. Nothing else to really say. They didn't give an ending with any kind of pizazz. It was just like "Hey Mark Henry wins...TUNE IN NEXT WEEK!". No surprise or anything?


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

I want whatever your on. No, I'm serious. How much?


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

For anyone who didn't see, the show kicked off with Randy Orton vs. Cactus Jack in a street fight, followed by Booker T vs. Cody Rhodes where Goldust came down to help Booker T and then Dusty came out to protect Cody Rhodes and split his two sons up.

The bella twins beat a lot of the other diva's on a dildo on a pole match where the winner had to stick the dildo up the ass of any superstar they wanted, they dually picked Roberto Rodriguez, DAT SWAGZ!

The ghost of Chris Benoit then made a Make-A-Wish retard tap out in the middle of the ring much to the awe of the fans and of course Michael Cole.

Hornswoggle beat Sheamus, Barry Horrowitz, Wendy, Muhammed Hassan and numerous other legit main eventers to become the number one contender to speak, his wish was granted and he delivered eggnog graciously.

The main event was next between Cash in the Attic winner Daniel Bryan and Mark Henry in a cage match. Bryan had the upper hand in terms of speed but Henry used his power to knock Bryan out of his trunks, literally at times. Worlds Strongest Slam off the top rope ended the match with a 1-2-3 and Henry retained the title.

Awesome show I thought.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

You know, after putting it that way, it was kind of a fun show. It wasn't the greatest show ever or even that good, but it was just having a little fun. Plus, it was nice to see Goldust and some of the others you don't normally see on TV as you said.


----------



## adil_909 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

i was hoping that hornswoggle would ask for dx to return and party with him for one night, now THAT would be awesome. who cares if he can talk or not!


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Poor Daniel Bryan fans got teased tonight.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



MajinTrunks said:


> I want whatever your on. No, I'm serious. How much?


Little drug called sarcasm. Take 2 every day as needed.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

It's terrifying to think they'll probably put out yet another holiday show when Christmas ACTUALLY gets here...


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

Anybody who's thinking I'm being sarcastic...for once...I ain't.

I can honestly tell you this. That was the first time that I have ever...EVER... watched an episode of SmackDown and literally be entertained from the moment the show starts until the moment the show ended. The entire two hours. The Mistletoe-on-a-Pole Match, the Miracle-on-24th-Street Fight, the World Heavyweight Championship Steel Cage Match, and everything in-between. It was so perfect, it's almost scary.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

I enjoyed the show. At least more than any of you people did. It wasn't THAT bad. No sarcasm either.


----------



## Flik (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Poor Daniel Bryan fans got teased tonight.


The smarter ones are actually waiting for Wrestlemania


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's not cashing in at WrestleMania, they've made that abundantly clear on the past 2 shows (not including this one).
> 
> Sheamus will win the Rumble and he'll get the title match. I don't know who's gonna be champion to face him. As much as I can't (and won't) believe it, it sort of looks like it might be Barrett, but I don't know. I wouldn't be surprised if Bryan got Swaggered, where he won the title and then he disappears as soon as he loses it.


If they wanted to pull the trigger, they would have done it last Smackdown.


----------



## NormanSmiley (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I don't think Bryan and his briefcase are gonna make it to Mania. Hell, I can even see him losing his cash-in. Not saying tonight's Smackdown was poorly booked. Just saying that his promise to keep the briefcase until Wrestlemania was killed off. Monday's promo sealed the deal for me.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Cookie Monster said:


> For anyone who didn't see, the show kicked off with Randy Orton vs. Cactus Jack in a street fight, followed by Booker T vs. Cody Rhodes where Goldust came down to help Booker T and then Dusty came out to protect Cody Rhodes and split his two sons up.
> 
> The bella twins beat a lot of the other diva's on a dildo on a pole match where the winner had to stick the dildo up the ass of any superstar they wanted, they dually picked Roberto Rodriguez, DAT SWAGZ!
> 
> ...


Mildly funny the first time you posted it, lame the next 3 times.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Amsterdam said:


> Anybody who's thinking I'm being sarcastic...for once...I ain't.
> 
> I can honestly tell you this. That was the first time that I have ever...EVER... watched an episode of SmackDown and literally be entertained from the moment the show starts until the moment the show ended. The entire two hours. The Mistletoe-on-a-Pole Match, the Miracle-on-24th-Street Fight, the World Heavyweight Championship Steel Cage Match, and everything in-between. It was so perfect, it's almost scary.


You're gonna have to try a lot harder than that to make anybody actually believe this.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



TankOfRate said:


> It's terrifying to think they'll probably put out yet another holiday show when Christmas ACTUALLY gets here...


I hope they just go down the route of a holiday themed best of SD 2011 clip show hosted by Foley and Cole or Booker and Cole instead. I have no doubt they'll do a holiday themed Raw soon. I expect it be much worse than SD's to be honest.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



SummerLove said:


> I enjoyed the show. At least more than any of you people did. It wasn't THAT bad. No sarcasm either.


I think just learned something. The IWC is generally incapable of completely enjoying the wrestling they watch, except on rare occasions. 

I can't believe I'm saying this , but I have absolutely nothing to gripe about when it comes to WWE programming...and I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Mildly funny the first time you posted it, lame the next 3 times.


It's an updated version on what I thought of Smackdown, I'm sorry if you didn't find it funny the updated time, I'll try better next time


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You're gonna have to try a lot harder than that to make anybody actually believe this.


How much harder do you want me to go with this? I'm dead serious.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

I really enjoyed it too. Not sure I'd go so far as to call it "perfect" or "the best" but it was good, and I had quite a few laughs during.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



The Boy Wonder said:


> Poor Daniel Bryan fans got teased tonight.


At least we got to see his ass.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

As a one off go no where, "have fun kids" show it was good but given the gold SD has had for the last three months it falls so short of the mark that it goes backwards and kills the one firing the shot.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

It felt like one of the many bland Raws that didn't actually go anywhere. I guess they had to even it out after making Raw feel like Smackdown yesterday. Maybe it was Writers Swap Week.


----------



## Trumpet Thief (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Considering Smackdown was live this week, I wouldn't be surprised if Vince booked this whole show. He's a big fan of nonsensical pushing of Hornswoggle, and annoying predictable angles that go nowhere. Smackdown's amazing streak of great episodes has been broken, and I am nearly positive that it can all be blamed on Vince. That senile fuck really needs to go away.


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Cookie Monster said:


> For anyone who didn't see, the show kicked off with Randy Orton vs. Cactus Jack in a street fight, followed by Booker T vs. Cody Rhodes where Goldust came down to help Booker T and then Dusty came out to protect Cody Rhodes and split his two sons up.
> 
> The bella twins beat a lot of the other diva's on a dildo on a pole match where the winner had to stick the dildo up the ass of any superstar they wanted, they dually picked Roberto Rodriguez, DAT SWAGZ!
> 
> ...


You try too hard to be funny and just come off like a nerd.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



SinJackal said:


> You try too hard to be funny and just come off like a nerd.


Aw shucks.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Trumpet Thief said:


> Considering Smackdown was live this week, I wouldn't be surprised if Vince booked this whole show. He's a big fan of nonsensical pushing of Hornswoggle, and annoying predictable angles that go nowhere. Smackdown's amazing streak of great episodes has been broken, and I am nearly positive that it can all be blamed on Vince. That senile fuck really needs to go away.


It does seem that this was the case... Vince may have had it years ago but now he is too out of touch with the crowd to be able to book things anymore. And if he keeps trying to do it... well, it will only put into question if he was really the genius and didn't just take the credit from other people's good ideas.


----------



## Azurin (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

I thought it enjoyable overall, as well.

Was it great? No, far from it. But I'd rarely consider Raw or Smackdown to be "great." It had it's lame moments, but there's always lame moments. It's just that they took the form of backstage holiday-themed segments (which I thought actually had some good moments), or Hornswoggle in a battle royal, rather than a Ted DiBiase match or whatever that we usually get.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

Fun show, I enjoyed it. A lot of randomness and it was lighthearted until main event time, then things got real. If the whole theme of having a christmas episode in november or said christmas episode being hosted by professional goofball Mick Foley didn't give away the concept of this not being a very serious show, you are devoid of sense. I enjoyed the show, fuck who didn't. Most of the people would have complained regardless of what happened anyway, they don't enjoy anything and yet can't stop watching it.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Amsterdam said:


> How much harder do you want me to go with this? I'm dead serious.


So you enjoyed Hornswoggle, an irrelevent midget making Sheamus, one of the top stars in the company look like a clueless dick?

Why didn't he just Brouge Kick him off the apron? He looked like an idiot.

And what about all of those main eventers we got to see tonight huh? like Titus O'Neal and Ted DiBiase.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

ZING


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

If really serious... wow... just...... wow. Unless you mean you enjoyed it in a "so terrible it was good.. in a watching a trainwreck kinda way" fashion. Otherwise I don't see how anyone can really think that was truly an enjoyable show from start to finish.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Who wants to bet that a dirtsheet will post something like:

WWE decided to dress up Michael Cole as Rudolph as a small shot against CBS because Rudolph was airing at 8pm on CBS and WWE felt like it would be competition for the younger members of the WWE Universe.


----------



## zanman720 (Oct 14, 2008)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Cookie Monster said:


> For anyone who didn't see, the show kicked off with Randy Orton vs. Cactus Jack in a street fight, followed by Booker T vs. Cody Rhodes where Goldust came down to help Booker T and then Dusty came out to protect Cody Rhodes and split his two sons up.
> 
> The bella twins beat a lot of the other diva's on a dildo on a pole match where the winner had to stick the dildo up the ass of any superstar they wanted, they dually picked Roberto Rodriguez, DAT SWAGZ!
> 
> ...



This post made my night. hahaha.....repped....


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

Main event was good and there were some fun moments.

If one of the Smackdowns from the summer of '07 played now I'm convinced that there would be mass genocide on this forum because this wasn't even close to being as bad.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

There have been some truly great Smackdowns this year, this show was okay.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> So you enjoyed Hornswoggle, an irrelevent midget making Sheamus, one of the top stars in the company look like a clueless dick?
> 
> Why didn't he just Brouge Kick him off the apron? He looked like an idiot.
> 
> And what about all of those main eventers we got to see tonight huh? like Titus O'Neal and Ted DiBiase.


Yes. As a matter of fact, I did.

For once, I stopped being a member of the IWC. I opened up, stopped complaining about what is really nothing more than an athletic television show, stopped thinking about how controversal and realistic an adult cartoon should be, didn't focus on who deserves what and what's considered cool or uncool, completely freed my mind and stopped taking WWE so seriously. 

Guess what happened?

I ENJOYED WHAT I WATCHED.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

OP, not sure if serious.


----------



## Cole Phelps (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

it was watchable......... but not good


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously (Apr 5, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

I marked out quite a bit. Enjoyed the show.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

It was not really close to being the greatest Smackdown I've ever seen but it was reasonably solid. The only thing I would have to knock it for is Hornswoggle appearing on my tv screen on several occasions and the lack of meaning to what the Battle Royal was really for. The Battle Royal match wasn't that bad but I kind of scratched my head on what the hell they were battling for? They are putting there bodies on the line for a wish to Santa Claus? How corny is that? I liked everything Mick Foley was doing though and all of the rest of the matches were quite solid. I wish we would of saw a more emotional or unpredictable ending to the show but overall I'm satsfied with the product and where it's going. I can't really say the same thing for Raw at the moment.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Danielson...dat ass. All I know is that if it weren't for this thread, I would have bought a gun from the crackhead down the street and shot my TV.


----------



## MajinTrunks (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Amber B said:


> Danielson...dat ass. All I know is that if it weren't for this thread, I would have bought a gun from the crackhead down the street and shot my TV.


That's... intense...


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

I feel like tonight's SmackDown was also an eye-opener for me, as a fan. It's like I no longer want to moan and groan about what's going on in WWE. It annoys me just thinking about it. If I don't like it, I'll just watch something else. And when I do like it, I'll watch it to the fullest. If there's something I dislike about the show, I should focus on what I DID like.

No more annoying 15 things threads. No more angry comments about favoring one wrestler over the other, or having a biased opinion. It's not my decision who WWE thinks should be where, or who should win / lose, or whatever. It dosen't matter. It's all there for the purpose of entertainment. Quality television for everyone to enjoy, and everyone gets something out of it. I realize that now, and I think I've matured as a fan as a result of it.

Wow. Just wow.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Amber, didn't you know that Bryan was going to get the top rope World's Strongest Slam, for the dirt worst most predictable and unsatisfying finish?

Sometimes I wish I was a just a dumber mark than I am.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Amsterdam said:


> No more annoying 15 things threads. No more angry comments about favoring one wrestler over the other, or having a biased opinion.


But you make amazing top 15 things threads. Those should continue.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

It sounded like a fun show judging by peoples reactions in the chatbox. I plan on watching it when I get home.

People need to chill out and stop drinking the Hatorade. If you don't like it no need to come in here and belittle the people that did. If you can't enjoy a Christmas edition of Smackdown for what it is, then don't watch wrestling. Not everything has to be so serious all the time. They probably had a lot of fun doing it.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Amsterdam said:


> Yes. As a matter of fact, I did.
> 
> For once, I stopped being a member of the IWC. I opened up, stopped complaining about what is really nothing more than an athletic television show, stopped thinking about how controversal and realistic an adult cartoon should be, didn't focus on who deserves what and what's considered cool or uncool, completely freed my mind and stopped taking WWE so seriously.
> 
> ...


Great advice to the IWC. 

Enjoy the fuckin' show. No wonder so many cynical people don't like WWE today, all they do is bitch, bitch, and bitch.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

My reaction to the show was "What the hell am I watching?" but overall I enjoyed it. Some funny moments and things shouldn't be taken so seriously


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Great advice to the IWC.
> 
> Enjoy the fuckin' show. No wonder so many cynical people don't like WWE today, all they do is bitch, bitch, and bitch.


Or maybe we actually enjoy some shows and say it and when we don't we say that too... seriously, I am tired of this "if you hate it shut the fuck up" attitude some of you have. I am willing to admit enjoyment for whole shows or just segments and will also make my dislike known as well.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Great advice to the IWC.
> 
> Enjoy the fuckin' show. No wonder so many cynical people don't like WWE today, all they do is bitch, bitch, and bitch.


I realize that now.

Why watch something that you don't enjoy? Why do anything that makes you unhappy? There's no reason to come into a forum and post negative things because all it's going to amount to a continued dwelling on something so pointless, and it's going to spread to other people, thus constantly turning a place to discuss what people enjoy...into a place full of haters and complainers, and then everyone is annoyed about something. Even the people that don't have a problem are going to post something negative just to fit in.

I'll probably never be a fan of John Cena's babyface character, but I do respect him for what he does in real life, and the message he tries to send out. That "Rise Above Hate" message? I finally get it. It's not about him personally . It's about everything else as a whole.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

trolls gonna troll. go back to SD on recorded...


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



itssoeasy23 said:


> Great advice to the IWC.
> 
> Enjoy the fuckin' show. No wonder so many cynical people don't like WWE today, all they do is bitch, bitch, and bitch.


i watched this with my 8 year old and she enjoyed it thoroughly but as a 31 year old i cannot stand by as a wrestling fan and call total garbage entertaining.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Kabraxal said:


> Or maybe we actually enjoy some shows and say it and when we don't we say that too... seriously, I am tired of this "if you hate it shut the fuck up" attitude some of you have. I am willing to admit enjoyment for whole shows or just segments and will also make my dislike known as well.


When 85% of this board complains to no end about whatever happens that's when it becomes an issue. I think people are taking things too seriously regarding tonights show.

You have a right to convey your disdain for something but as long as it's in a constructive manner and not just "THIS PRODUCT IS A JOKE I'M DONE WITH THE WWE" crap that we get every other day of the week.


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

Funny, I think this was one of the worst smackdowns of all time. That divas match was 54 seconds. We had a bunch of awful quick matches, except for the cage match. We had a fucking midget win a pointless battle royal match. Even the crowd didn't know how to react, why was Sheamus happy about being outsmarted by a midget? This whole thing was done so the midget could talk, which we already know he can since he did it at WrestleMania this year.

We had Orton eating cookies and licking his fingers while beating up someone. 

Garbage. Complete Garbage.

btw I've been liking what WWE has been doing over the last few months. I don't know where they came up with this shit they did tonight. I was expecting a great and exciting SD since it was live and boy they sure proved me wrong with this disaster.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

I understand disliking the show but having a 34 page bitchfest about how no one should be allowed to like it isn't exactly fun.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Brye said:


> I understand disliking the show but having a 34 page bitchfest about how no one should be allowed to like it isn't exactly fun.


:agree:


----------



## irishboy109 (Dec 15, 2008)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> So you enjoyed Hornswoggle, an irrelevent midget making Sheamus, one of the top stars in the company look like a clueless dick?
> 
> Why didn't he just Brouge Kick him off the apron? He looked like an idiot.
> 
> And what about all of those main eventers we got to see tonight huh? like Titus O'Neal and Ted DiBiase.


As someone who has been (and I've said this way back when on this forum) a Sheamus fan since he showed up on ECW, it was fun. It was entertaining. When Hornswoggle entered the match I knew he'd win. And I have nothing negative to say about that match.


The only part of Smackdown I didn't like was the Jinder Mahal/Kofi match. Everything else was entertaining.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Evolution said:


> When 85% of this board complains to no end about whatever happens that's when it becomes an issue. I think people are taking things too seriously regarding tonights show.
> 
> You have a right to convey your disdain for something but as long as it's in a constructive manner and not just "THIS PRODUCT IS A JOKE I'M DONE WITH THE WWE" crap that we get every other day of the week.


Agreed there are some posters that do just that... but to throw everyone that might dislike something into the "if you don't like it don't watch it don't voice it" crowd is what bothers me. I noticed much of the bitching tonight was backed up with some reasons and valid questions on what hte hell WWE was thinking, though I did notice a few people just rip anything that was light hearted.

I'll be the first to admit I enjoyed Kofi's reindeer flight and the little Hornswoggle talking bit... though why they needed to wasted 15/20 minutes on a match to get to it is what baffles me.


----------



## CMPunkRKOLegend (Sep 10, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Amsterdam said:


> I was relieved that after YEARS of constant annoying gibberish, Hornswoggle was finally allowed to talk like a normal human being on television.



So the rap at WrestleMania this year doesn't count? I'd post the link but my post count isn't great enough yet to do so.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I read a live report from a fan at the show on Meltzer's site and he said after the show ended they had another cage match w/Henry against Orton this time and it was about 3 minutes long until Barrett came out and attacked Orton which caused Henry to leave the cage and win but Orton eventually turned the tide and RKO'd Wade to send the fans home happy.

Orton also posed on top of the cage and spent lots of time going around ringside shaking hands and signing autographs,especially with the kids. Almost all of the crowd around me consisted of parents and their kids. I was surprised at the ratio. Id say about 75-80% there looked like families.

Orton was super over. Sheamus, Cody Rhodes and Foley were also over. Dusty and Goldust also got nice reactions when they showed up on the screen."


----------



## Azurin (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



CMPunkRKOLegend said:


> Funny, I think this was one of the worst smackdowns of all time. That divas match was 54 seconds.


Yeah, I agree, 54 seconds is a bit too much time to devote to a Divas match.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



CMPunkRKOLegend said:


> So the rap at WrestleMania this year doesn't count? I'd post the link but my post count isn't great enough yet to do so.


Good point. :hmm:

We'll just say that Hornswoggle rapping at Mania was mimicing rather than talking. If a pet store owner can teach a parrot how to speak, what's not to say Snoop Dogg can't teach a leprechaun how to rap?


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

I forgot SD was live tonight and only caught the final match, but after reading this I think I'm going to have to look it up on youtube. ...not that it sounds particularly good, but it does sound like it could fall into the category of "so bad it's good", and I actually have a lot of fun watching those kinds of movies, so I'll give this a shot.



CMPunkRKOLegend said:


> Funny, I think this was one of the worst smackdowns of all time. That divas match was 54 seconds.


That sounds like a positive to me.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*



Amsterdam said:


> I feel like tonight's SmackDown was also an eye-opener for me, as a fan. It's like I no longer want to moan and groan about what's going on in WWE. It annoys me just thinking about it. If I don't like it, I'll just watch something else. And when I do like it, I'll watch it to the fullest. If there's something I dislike about the show, I should focus on what I DID like.
> 
> No more annoying 15 things threads. No more angry comments about favoring one wrestler over the other, or having a biased opinion. It's not my decision who WWE thinks should be where, or who should win / lose, or whatever. It dosen't matter. It's all there for the purpose of entertainment. Quality television for everyone to enjoy, and everyone gets something out of it. I realize that now, and I think I've matured as a fan as a result of it.
> 
> Wow. Just wow.


I understand where you are coming from and it really does old and tired after a while. I believe most of those threads are started on the Raw section. Smackdown for the most part has been praised fairly consistent over the past couple of months besides a few people here and there. Smackdown has been a very quality show lately and has outshined Raw just about every week the last couple of months. I don't see 26 pages regarding why CM Punk is overrated on the Smackdown forums. The Smackdown section seems to have a lot of regulars who will give the show fair criticism but not obvious trolling like I see across this board in not only the Raw section but basically everywhere else. I thought the show was reasonably good all around but I disagree with you that it was the greatest episode ever or even this year. It's nice to see somebody bringing positive atmosphere to the forum though and I'm all for it.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

I'll be honest... I think the lighthearted moments were pretty damn fun. I think what gives this episode a hard sell is there being little actual meat or movement within the show. It just felt.. stagnant where it mattered and thus pointless. If there was balance to the lighthearted moments with some serious traction to the booking I would have loved the show myself. But Cody/Booker was really the only segment that seemed to propell something forward to me.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Kabraxal said:


> I'll be honest... I think the lighthearted moments were pretty damn fun. I think what gives this episode a hard sell is there being little actual meat or movement within the show. It just felt.. stagnant where it mattered and thus pointless. If there was balance to the lighthearted moments with some serious traction to the booking I would have loved the show myself. But Cody/Booker was really the only segment that seemed to propell something forward to me.


I wouldn't care if this show happened actually on the week of Christmas... but this was not only a fucking CHRISTMAS show in NOVEMBER, but it was LIVE. WWE always manages to fail with these live Smackdowns that sometimes I wonder if Vince is trying to hold SD down so Raw will always stay the top show. Yeah, that sounds stupid, but really I just don't know.


----------



## Tacticalpanic (Sep 7, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

well people were asking for the attitude era back , and smackdown tonight was pretty much how a raw in the late 90's would go , street fights lols and cages.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



EBboy™ said:


> I wouldn't care if this show happened actually on the week of Christmas... but this was not only a fucking CHRISTMAS show in NOVEMBER, but it was LIVE. WWE always manages to fail with these live Smackdowns that sometimes I wonder if Vince is trying to hold SD down so Raw will always stay the top show. Yeah, that sounds stupid, but really I just don't know.


I think it might be more of Vince thinking he needs to be involved with teh writing for it to be a success and screwing with a formula that had been working for the past few months. 

I think if the battle royal had been eithe serious or scrapped and replaced with a Barret segment and match as well as more Bryan/Henry segments to build up the match and actually giving the match 10 more minutes... it would have been a solid Smackdown. But really, Rhodes/Booker T was the only segment that truly felt that it progressed a fued or story. Everything else was just kind of there.


----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

I don't know what to say when WWE tried to fool me about Santa Clause does existed.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

I'm still not sure if you, or anyone else who says they enjoyed Smackdown are serious...

... but good for you for enjoying it. I wish I could... but there was just way too much crap imo.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Why the heck was it a Christmas show? So what do they do around Christmas time?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



Chicago Warrior said:


> Why the heck was it a Christmas show? So what do they do around Christmas time?


Tribute to the Troops.


----------



## Helghan_Rising (Aug 8, 2011)

*Re: That was the greatest episode of SmackDown I have ever seen in my entire life.*

Considering the OP likes Aksana that would explain his like for such a shitty show.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*



sesshomaru said:


> Tribute to the Troops.


Isn't that only RAW?


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Smackdown thoughts:
-Cody Rhodes and Booker T. was the main highlight of the show. They continue their feud and I like how Cody has gotten the best of Booker lately. Now I really want to see Booker T. go one on one with the Intercontinental Champion.

-Randy Orton defeated David Otunga in a Street Fight involving Christmas decorations as weapons. It was weird but Orton dominated most of the match. Barrett interfered as well but it wasn't enough.

-Mark Henry defeated Daniel Bryan in a Cage Match. It wasn't the best Cage Match but it was ok. I knew Bryan wasn't going to win but he did a great job at making it look like he was going to escape the cage.

-Big negative for too much screentime for Hornswoggle. After Santa granted him his wish, he can talk now. For some reason, I feel like Vince McMahon came up with the whole concept of this show. It wasn't as good as the previous Smackdowns.


----------



## JasonLives (Aug 20, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Guaranteed Vince and his Raw writers got a hold of the show. It wasent close to how Smackdown has usually been these last couple of weeks.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

good show that further emphasized the fact that henry is the best guy in the company and it may not even be close anymore


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

Great show. The only thing I hated was seeing Sheamus eliminated by Hornswoggle. Even worse Sheamus didn't beat the crap out of him.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

8 out of 10 loved most of it so glad they are actually working on having better shows vs. last year


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

i make apology if this has been brought up before but damn! Its not even DECEMBER yet and they are already doing a christmas/holiday special? sheesh. when it actually is closer to the holiday what will they do? My guess is they'll just show a re-run of this show.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 11/29 SmackDown Discussion- Who The Fuck Are These Guys?*

worst SD ever!
Congrats WWE!Now we have to see a match between those 2 fat old men again.


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Absolutely terrible.

Coming off the heels of a strong RAW last night, I was expecting much more than this. 

Foley at the beginning was ok, and that should have been the last of the "fun" segments.

Divas was blah, but it was very short and will continue the Bellas/Del Rio angle which is slightly interesting.

Cody and Booker is getting a proper build. Was disappointed when Foley said the match would be tonight. The feud needs to build more before a match (hopefully at WM 28). Was glad to see Cody attack Booker and not have the match tonight.

Wade and Orton is also getting a proper build. I'd love to see them have a #1 contender's match at TLC, with Orton winning. Then, at the RR, Wade comes out and costs Orton the match and Orton later comes out and costs Wade the RR. Let them feud to a match at WM 28.

The steel cage match was ok, nothing more, nothing less. I think we all knew we were getting Henry/Show III at TLC. Luckily, that should be the end of that.

4.0/10


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

John Locke said:


> Absolutely terrible.
> 
> Coming off the heels of a strong RAW last night, I was expecting much more than this.
> 
> ...


if Big Show wins we will probably see at least another match.Bryan has to cash in at TLC.
And what did Big Show do to earn so many title matches?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Anyone remember, in 2003, when SmackDown was the superior show?

Haha, yeah. That was a long time ago.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Outlaw91 said:


> if Big Show wins we will probably see at least another match.Bryan has to cash in at TLC.
> And what did Big Show do to earn so many title matches?


He got injured and failed to win the title twice, of course he deserves a title match!

Seriously though, i HATE how they misuse the rematch-clause. It's insane, it took months to sort out the title picture between Cena/Punk and Del Rio. I bet Rey Mysterio comes along now and says he wants a rematch for losing it to Cena after winning the tournament when Punk left.

It would have been perfect to drop Show/Henry after the wicked superplex, especially since they won't be able top that moment. It was the perfect finisher to end a feud that just can't produce interesting matches and has no genuine heat.

I'm not interested at all in that feud...


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Michael Cole was godly tonight.

"Holidays are just an excuse for people to take time off and get drunk. I hate holidays"


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

So they had the opportunity to lure in more viewers to SD for the upcoming weeks and put up this shit? For some reason the writers continue to think we like those shitty awkward "comedy' backstage segments.


----------



## BKKsoulcity (Apr 29, 2011)

Was this SD to make up for the kids who've had to deal with a more edgier RAW thanks to the summer of Punk? Really freaking felt like such a troll episode but thank god for the main event. If Bryan can put on a good match with Henry then that ttells you the performer he is


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

You guys have to remember that Christmas is for the most part a kid oriented holiday. All the Santa Claus shit is always going to come down to referring to the young audience. If it was like this every week I'd be frustrated but it was just a special once a year thing so it's not a big deal. Smackdown has been the best brand WWE has to offer ever since the CM Punk angle died.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Just read the SMACKDOWN! SpoilerS and i'll throw my two scents in.................... HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FUCK AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHA!!


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

How frustrating! Smackdown has been the much better show for months now, some quality matches. But as soon as they get an opportunity to show this to a bigger audience, they serve up that shite.

Although have to admit Henry/Bryan was an exciting match...should have been longer though and Michael Cole was also quite funny tonight.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Christmas themed event in November lmfao.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Wasn't a bad show but I didn't have high expectations for it.

The opening segment was decent in my opinion, loved how Cody keeps repeating announcer to Booker T taunting him with the idea he is passed it. Also Cole looked hilarious.

Some of the party segments were quite funny , such as Teddy/Aksana and Ricardo flirting with the Bella's .

Orton/Otunga and the main event were decent matches. But we now have the unfortunate thing of Big Show v Henry to look foward to at TLC.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Wasn't a bad show


Yes, yes it was. One of the all-time bad shows. It was a complete fucking turkey of a show, which is appropriate considering it was a Holiday special. Really got me in the November spirit.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

I thought it was a pretty damn good show. Maybe that's because I didn't watch it live, so it didn't feel like commercial, backstage segment, commercial, in-ring segment, commercial, in-ring segment, commercial, 5min match, commercial, 5min match continues, commercial, 5min match continues.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

God that show sucked! and we witnessed the first ever pg street fight! christmas tree's oooo how dangerous!!!


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

My name is Heel and I don't know how to have any fun wahhhhh :lmao

By no means a classic but it was still a fun show, Cole the Red Nose Reindeer, Elf Josh Matthews, Mick Foley, Dusty Rhodes, Goldust in a Chirstmas Jumper, Roddy Piper's over acting, Orton eating a cookie and then throwing a Christmas present at Otunga's head and a preety decent steel cage match

I'm not ashamed to say I enjoyed it, it's good that WWE decide to "let there hair down" so to say every once a while


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Rop3 said:


> I thought it was a pretty damn good show.


You're wrong.


----------



## CB Wanalaya (Nov 26, 2011)

Yeah I'll be one to say it too. I enjoyed this episode. 

I'm a sucker for Battle Royals and this one was good. It didn't drag until the end when Sheamus walked over the top rope. I think we all were waiting for Hornswoggle to throw his ass out. 

The Street Fight was entertaining. Especially seeing Randy Orton having fun while he was kicking Otungas ass. I can get a kick out of Orton throwing a present at the back of Otunga's head.

And the main event was pretty good itself. I enjoyed the match overall. Even if they had to give Henry an injury just so it seemed that Bryan had a chance.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Heel said:


> You're wrong.


Literately just signed up to tell you, that you are one hell of an arrogant son of a bitch.

Its his opinion to decide whether he thought that the show was good or not. Stop telling everyone who thought it was good that they are wrong and you are right.


----------



## RATED-RKOFRANKLIN (Dec 9, 2008)

This show stuck very badly.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

James1o1o said:


> Literately just signed up to tell you, that you are one hell of an arrogant son of a bitch.
> 
> Its his opinion to decide whether he thought that the show was good or not. Stop telling everyone who thought it was good that they are wrong and you are right.


No, because I AM RIGHT. If you thought that show was anything other than terrible then you shouldn't be allowed an opinion on wrestling. Go watch the Disney Channel or something.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

Oh my GOD this was HORRIBLE ! just watched it, and like our friend Booker T would have say : WAT DEUH HELL !


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Aside from the fact that we got Christmas in November, this show was worth it just to watch Orton eating cookies, throwing boxes and hurling Otunga into Christmas trees during his match lol. Cody got some serious ass heat too which was great.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

I knew it was a bad show as soon as I started marking out when Cody Rhodes came out.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Heel are you competing with P.Smith in terms of being a prick?


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

wait, after the lil' bastard got his voice back, didn't he point at the Bellas and said "twins" and then pointed at the tits of one of them and said "twins" again?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> this show was worth it just to watch Orton eating cookies, throwing boxes and hurling Otunga into Christmas trees during his match lol.


He needs to come to my house for xmas he'd liven it up


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

Mick Foley angle ? Horrible
the "party" backstage with dusty rhodes and roddy ...? Seriously !
Teddy Long and Aksana ? what's the point, bang her on TV or stop this crap !
The "royal rumble" and Hornswoggle talking? Disgusting !


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

the main event was pretty awesome. i like mark henry but most of his matches are pretty boring and his finisher sucks. the worlds strongest slam off the top (or middle or whatever it was) looked like it crippled d bryan. awesome! i think they are just testing the waters with D bryan and hes proving he can go on the mic or in the ring. but the crowd must of been made up of retards or something.. foley barely getting a pop?? piper barely getting a pop on raw?? fuck these backwater places!!


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

Don't worry, SmackDown fans. It was a fake SmackDown. The ropes weren't blue.


----------



## Fire at Heart (Jun 29, 2010)

The humour was so corny and bland and seriously who is writing mick foleys script such a talented mic worker and he's been given some fucking awful material the last 2 weeks, the whole show was cringeworthy!?


----------



## TRDBaron (Jun 28, 2011)

Fire at Heart said:


> The humour was so corny and bland


That's the WWE for ya, all their comedy bits come across as forced and awkward, you can actually faintly hear the sound of snoring audience members in the background when those are on.
This show was pure crap, the WWE has no excuse to put up horrible shows like this, unless they wanna lose money in the end.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

aside from the main event it was pretty bad 
but damn that main event was awesome 
thats why i want bryan vs henry at mania 
vs orton christian sheamus or barett wouldnt have the same feeling 
he wouldnt get so much cheered like he was on smackdown especially not over orton heel or not 
it would ruin his win


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Heel said:


> Yes, yes it was. One of the all-time bad shows. It was a complete fucking turkey of a show, which is appropriate considering it was a Holiday special. Really got me in the November spirit.


It wasn't an all time bad show. I knew from the beginning that the holiday show would have corny segments. However, the amount of wrestling on the show exceeded my expectations. Plus the matches and segments that were supposed to be bad on paper actually turned out better than expected (i.e. Orton vs. Otunga, Mahal's promo). It was entertaining for a holiday special.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

How anyone could enjoy that garbage, I don't know. The opening segment was dreadful until Rhodes came out (not Mick or Booker's fault, the material was painful), then everything went downhill until Orton arrived (the street fight wasn't anything special, but Orton was at least entertaining). Things went to the crapper again until the main event. Even the main event was disappointing - just as things were really kicking off, it ended.

The Dusty/Goldy interaction and Bryan's 30 second promo were other notable highlights.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jethro said:


> So they had the opportunity to lure in more viewers to SD for the upcoming weeks and put up this shit? For some reason the writers continue to think we like those shitty awkward "comedy' backstage segments.


The writers for the WWE have a terrible sense of humor. Most of their comedic segments aren't funny at all.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

I did like it until the Battle Royale mindfuck and the very cheap cop out at the end. I understand Bryan not winning but to have him lose like that was unsatisfying.

It was fun to see Orton just really ham it while beating Otunga around. I was dying at that. When he was eating cookies and then he put that big dopey grin on his face and licked his fingers, that was so funny.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

If you enjoyed that show then.....


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

Battle royals should be banned!So boring.Main event was good but ended early because the time was taken up by that stupid opening segment.i thought bryan would not win but at least now he is relevant and other the next few months i think we will see him booked well.If he won the title now he would kayfabe not look credible of beating people like sheamus,orton etc.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

Orton threw a box at Otunga's head, haha. I've never wanted anyone to be Brogue kicked more than I wanted Hornswoggle to be Brogue kicked during that battle royale, tbh. A shame it didn't happen, but hopefully speaking Hornswoggle is marginally less aggravating than gibberish Hornswoggle.

Main event was pretty good too. Henry's selling was pretty appalling though, really put a dampener on it. 


Heel said:


> If you enjoyed that show then.....


:lmao how pathetic.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> I've never wanted anyone to be Brogue kicked more than I wanted Hornswoggle to be Brogue kicked during that battle royale


It still makes me laugh that time McCool booted the little troll


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

no one liked the segment with cody/foley/booker 
i thought it was good and this feud with booker will get cody lots of heat
it wasnt a bad smackdown but not exactly good too 
i expected more of the main event and the show overall but it was good to make bryan not look like he can beat a fully healed henry 
if booked good now they can built him towards mania but they will probably hotshot it and make him cash in at tlc


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

I still cannot get over that Hornswoggle can talk


----------



## Bruze (Sep 23, 2006)

stayed up late to watch one of the shittest episodes the wwe have ever produced ! only saving grace was the orton/otunga match which i was surprisingly fun to watch.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Boring SD, Orton/Otunga was entertaining.
terrible material for Foley and Sheamus looked like a goof 
Henry/Bryan was decent, nothing special, Bryan is not main event material and waste of time(as a main eventer)


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

One of the worst two hours WWE has ever produced in a very long time. I could've been catching up on season four of Breaking Bad, but I opted to watch WWE produce two hours of syrupy, sugary-sweet, almost Disney-rated drivel. Me = Winning!

First off, Holiday Special? Didn't your country JUST HAVE Thanksgiving? This couldn't be scheduled actually in December?

Second, the whole Hornswoggle winning a battle royal ordeal was just physically hard to watch. Watching that dumpy-assed midget be put over a huge face like Sheamus was revolting, and the real bitch of it was that you had to see it coming a mile away after all that Christmas Party skit crap in the back!

Third, they didn't really advance any feuds or make any matches for the TLC PPV coming in less than three weeks. I expected a WWE Title match made, didn't happen. Maybe finally booking HHH/Nash? Nope, not that either. Orton/Barrett, Ziggler/Ryder, nope, we can't do that, we have a midget learning to talk, dammit!

I will say that Orton/Otunga was mildly amusing, even though it was hardly a street fight and just a lot of brawling and being thrown into decorations.

I did like the cage match, though. Not a modern classic by any stretch, but I figured this was WWE's way of testing the waters for WrestleMania and they wanted to see if Henry/Bryan could become a bigger story and draw down the road. It's obvious the crowd was greatly behind Bryan and I like the David/Goliath chemistry they have in the ring. With the right build, I think this could be one of the better Mania moments on April 1.

If anything, at least the live Smackdown cleared up my Friday night. Wouldn't it just piss you off more if you stayed in on a weekend night to watch that?


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

Positives:

1. Orton-Otunga was good.
2. Like the Bryan build up. Especially if they are going with him and Henry at Wrestlemania
3. Like the Booker T-Rhodes build up a lot.
4. ....Raw was good at least.

I dont mind PG but this was an overly kiddy show which. Glad they got it out of the way.


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

Ive read 4 reports from fans that were at the show and all 4 said that Bryan wasnt over and he wasnt listed on any of their top 3 pops. Even old man Foley got more of a pop.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

Heel said:


> No, because I AM RIGHT. If you thought that show was anything other than terrible then you shouldn't be allowed an opinion on wrestling. Go watch the Disney Channel or something.


Well hate to disappoint you, I also did think the show was terrible, but the difference is, its an opinion. Stop being a poster boy elitism. Your arrogance is completely unreal, I have no idea how anyone could put up with you in real life let alone an internet forum.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

mst3rulz said:


> Ive read 4 reports from fans that were at the show and all 4 said that Bryan wasnt over and he wasnt listed on any of their top 3 pops. Even old man Foley got more of a pop.


Why wouldn't Foley get a pop? Everyone loves Foley. 

Why should we expect Bryan to be in the top 3 for pops when he's only been doing something significant for a few weeks?


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> Ive read 4 reports from fans that were at the show and all 4 said that Bryan wasnt over and he wasnt listed on any of their top 3 pops. Even old man Foley got more of a pop.


bryan has been featured on tv only 4 weeks ago after being absent for almost 2-3 months so what would you expect 
and foley is a legend so no surprise there


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

Rock316AE said:


> Henry/Bryan was decent, nothing special, Bryan is not main event material and waste of time(as a main eventer)


Bryan doesn't feel like a main eventer because they haven't given him a main event character. It's not enough to be good in the ring. You need some sort of presence to stand out and they haven't given Bryan that at all. I still think he was given the briefcase way too soon. Rhodes/Barrett would have been a much better choice.


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, that was show was poor. I don't know why they decided to have a Christmas episode in November anyway but the majority of the show was the cringeworthy. 

The Booker/Rhodes stuff was decent, Orton made his match with Otunga entertaining and Henry/Bryan was good despite being caught short but other than that, it was a bit of a chore to sit through. Far too corny and far too juvenile for my tastes.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Andy362 said:


> Yeah, that was show was poor. I don't know why they decided to have a Christmas episode in November anyway but the majority of the show was the cringeworthy.


I don't know where you live at, but for most people in the United States, the holidays officially start the midnight of Black Friday and don't end until the midnight of New Year's Day. When I lived with my parents, we used to put up the tree the weekend after Thanksgiving, and alot of our neighbors put up lights on their houses. WWE may have pulled a holiday special a little early, but it was definately in the right time of the year. Not to mention, the show will re-air on Friday, which is in December anyways.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

This show was bollocks. Seriously, what the fuck was that? /review


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Ted wearing a Santa hat skipping down to the ring tossing presents has been no sold in this thread

:lmao


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Tyson Kidd vs Kofi Kingston could have been a great match but they made it a squash.I don't understand what's wrong with Kidd.He is a very talented wrestler and he's is doing this since an early age.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

We didn't have the main eventers eating up a large chunk of the show, and a great deal of midcarders/low carders were used. We actually got to see Kidd, Mahal, and Slater all in one episode.

There weren't excessive RAW superstars (aside from Kofi who is 1/2 of the tag champs, and Otunga) like Vickie's boys or Ryder taking up airtime on SmackDown.

This is how I think SmackDown should be every week. If the lower guys are used more, they might actually get over and be able to draw on their own without relying on the RAW stars. They're already going in the right direction with DiBiase's push.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Having slept on it and gotten over laughing at it, this was the worst wrestling show I think I've ever watched.

I mean the creative process...

"Oh shit! We still need a theme for that live Smackdown!"
"Erm. It's Christmas later on this year..."
"Fuck it! OK. Someone buy a $3 tree."


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

Yes a card full of pointless matches and overly silly vignettes is what SD should do every week.

#AreYouSeriousBro?


----------



## BTNH (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*



McMahonHelmsleyEra said:


> Yes a card full of pointless matches and overly silly vignettes is what SD should do every week.
> 
> #AreYouSeriousBro?


I thought it was one of the most exciting Smackdown's in ages if you ask me. The roster desperately needs new main eventers, giving the mid carders more chances to shine is the best thing they can do. Not to mention they are more exciting to watch in the ring than Show and Henry.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*



BTNH said:


> I thought it was one of the most exciting Smackdown's in ages if you ask me. The roster desperately needs new main eventers, giving the mid carders more chances to shine is the best thing they can do. Not to mention they are more exciting to watch in the ring than Show and Henry.


Exactly. The mid-card matches and fueds wouldn't be considered pointless if they were actually given the time to play out on television every week. Instead of being thought of as an extra 2 hours of Raw (which, unfortunately, is the only thing this SuperShow era has accomplished) SmackDown is supposed to be it's own show, and be the blue brand were the newer talent can grow and show off. Last night's episode did exactly that. Everyone got used, which is a good thing.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

The show overall wasn't the best, but when you look at each thing individually, WWE did do alot to build feuds.

And who else felt like the main event seemed way bigger than it was, cause you had all this random stuff for 1.5hrs, then the main event at the end for the world title in a steel cage


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

I agree 100% with Amsterdam here. The viginettes and all that stuff was a ittle much, but the show itself is what SD has always been (pre-Supershow stuff) its the show where guys go to get themselves over with the WWE audience. And if they want to creat new stars leaving SD alone to be this show is a great way to do it.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*



A-C-P said:


> I agree 100% with Amsterdam here. The viginettes and all that stuff was a ittle much, but the show itself is what SD has always been (pre-Supershow stuff) its the show where guys go to get themselves over with the WWE audience. And if they want ot creat new stars leaving SD alone to be t his show is a great way to do it.


Right. If WWE is planning on making SmackDown a live show in 2012 following the launch of the WWE Network, then they need to let SmackDown be SmackDown instead of Raw: Part Deux.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

If last night's Smackdown was the standard for the show, ratings would drop. They didn't do anything to showcase any of their draws. The first hour was basically a jobber showcase. The second hour which did utilize more of their stars consisted of pointless matches and a main event that ended up being very typical without anything that stood out in the finish. It just ended and was forgotten about. 

The reason why the Raw stars show up is because Smackdown doesn't have enough names to fill up a card. And the crowd being completely dead justifies the non draws. The SuperShow isn't a burden but a neccessity.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

God, where are all these trolls who thought last night wasn't an abomination coming from? That show was so poorly planned, it looked like it was written by a bunch of 7 year olds with ADD.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*



CaptainObvious said:


> The reason why the Raw stars show up is because Smackdown doesn't have enough names to fill up a card. And the crowd being completely dead justifies the non draws. The SuperShow isn't a burden but a neccessity.


I think the SuperShows are nessecary because WWE deliberately made them nessecary. 

Instead of making the shows equal, which is exactly what the yearly draft is "intended" to do, WWE has slowly, year by year, sucked the major starpower off of SmackDown to the point that other Randy Orton, they don't really have any big stars left. That's finally given them the excuse to make SmackDown a completely forgettable show. On Monday nights, the stars from the SmackDown they care about get air-time on Raw, and then on Friday nights, Raw takes over SmackDown. Everyone else has to show up on NXT or Superstars just to wrestle a match or have a segment.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> God, where are all these trolls who thought last night wasn't an abomination coming from? That show was so poorly planned, it looked like it was written by a bunch of 7 year olds with ADD.


Kinda like your comment


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

I didn't like the special overall myself.

But I understand why it was the way it was.

Am I a troll now, too?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*



Neutronic said:


> Kinda like your comment


I take it you didn't watch the show.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*



Amsterdam said:


> Instead of making the shows equal, which is exactly what the yearly draft is "intended" to do, WWE has slowly, year by year, sucked the major starpower off of SmackDown to the point that other Randy Orton, they don't really have any big stars left. That's finally given them the excuse to make SmackDown a completely forgettable show. On Monday nights, the stars from the SmackDown they care about get air-time on Raw, and then on Friday nights, Raw takes over SmackDown. Everyone else has to show up on NXT or Superstars just to wrestle a match or have a segment.


I agree that the draft favors Raw. However, the ratings overall are falling and in order to keep Raw going, they have to bring their bigger names there. WWE's roster isn't in great shape as they don't have a lot of big names to begin with. Smackdown is an after thought and nothing else.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> God, where are all these trolls who thought last night wasn't an abomination coming from? That show was so poorly planned, it looked like it was written by a bunch of 7 year olds with ADD.


Not a 7 year old, a 66 year old senile man. Leave the writing of Smackdown to the Smackdown writing staff I say.

Hope to god it's back to normal next week.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

Smackdown was on a decent role until last night, that show was absolute rubbish.


----------



## Smackdownfan777 (Oct 28, 2009)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

Leave SD alone, and it will do fine. The supershow is because raw has no mid-card so they took SD's roster. Nothing outside the ME matters on raw. Everyone else jobs.


----------



## RKO1988 (Jul 25, 2008)

Glad i only caught the last hour but i did get glimps of the battle royal and it was another badly booked WWE battle royal as we usually get nowadays. I'm surprised Hornswoggle is still around beating people. Ugh. 

Main event and Orton/Otunga were straight. Orton/Otunga was my favorite match. Shit was funny.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

I am hoping this Supershow just is just being used up until Wrestlemania and after WM they have another "draft" balance out the roster so Raw has a midcard and go back to having seperate shows, they have enough talent currently on their roster, appearing in NXT, and in FCW to pull this off. Put a couple top stars on SD to draw an audience and use it like they have been pre supershow, to get guys over and move them up the card.

Also if they go back to this formula for SD (and I hope they do) they need to have some patience with guys to and not move them over to Raw to quickly, like they did with JoMo and ADR this past year's draft, and MVP and Kennedy a few years back. All four of those guys should've had title reigns on SD before moving them to Raw.


----------



## Benny Leo (Jan 27, 2011)

*Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*

Well, the battle royal was a complete waste, but I think that the segment with Swoggle and Santa was kind of funny. Am I alone here?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*

Yes.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*

yep


----------



## RatedR IWC Star (Mar 10, 2010)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

its fine to elevate some of the jobbers on smackdown but when you put them all together like last night on smackdown the show looks like nxt or superstars and gives the fans no reason to care about watching them ...you need starpower to get people interested in watching .

if they put shows out like they did last night ( besides for the main event) the ratings would tank lower than tna's


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*

You and the kids and their moms, yes.


----------



## Dan the Tank05 (Jun 13, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*

*i loved it. i had a feeling that Sheamus wasnt gonna do anything, but when i saw that look on his face i had second thoughts. but im glad he was nice to him. now, Hornswoggle can talk! YAY!*


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

I get what you mean. There was definitely more of a showcase of younger lower-midcard talent. However without any build it won't make Smackdown look great for a little bit. But I liked the way they structured Smackdown though.


----------



## Rewmac (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*

I hated it too much to even rethink the event


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*



CamillePunk said:


> You and the kids and their moms, yes.


pretty much this.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

It was an amazing show for all the wrong reasons. I'm a bit of a masochist I guess.

My theory of pulling ideas randomly out of a hat works well for this episode.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*

Who here was praying for a Hornswoggle shoot promo once he started talking?


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*

World Entertainment Entertainment - WEE

That's what it's becoming.


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*

I'm at a loss as to why he's still employed?


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*



BTNH said:


> I thought it was one of the most exciting Smackdown's in ages if you ask me. The roster desperately needs new main eventers, giving the mid carders more chances to shine is the best thing they can do. Not to mention they are more exciting to watch in the ring than Show and Henry.


Talent-wise, yes it was good, with Tyson Kidd, Mahal and the other mid carders getting a chance, and Daniel Bryan putting on a show in the main event was definitely a step in the right direction.

However, the rest of the show was abysmal. All the holiday bullshit, the Hornswoggle stuff, Mick Foley making a fool of himself again... Bullshit waste of a show.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

I agree that the focus needs to be brought onto the younger, up-and-coming SmackDown wrestlers rather than relying on established Raw star power for viewership every week, but this change needs to be gradual. Last night was too much, too soon. That's why it came off as "Oh, Raw's talent must be on their way to Japan" rather than feeling natural. Johnny Curtis and Titus O'Neill in a 20-man battle royal? I could maybe see them showing up in a 50-man, but it's clear they were low on superstars.

They should've been working on this all along so that last night wouldn't have felt like jobber vs. jobber, followed by jobber battle royal, etc. But to try to make a huge transition like this on a live special is kind of stupid.

Not that "kind of stupid" is new to WWE. I'm not a blind complainer, nor do I get kicks out of knocking the product. I want to like it. I really do. But they've got to get their shit together.


----------



## Harriston (Apr 10, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*

If Sheamus wanted to rule my Fav 5 he would've brogue kicked that little shit off the ring apron.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*



Mojo Stark said:


> I'm at a loss as to why he's still employed?


Ah, that's what we call the "Michael Cole Phenomenon."


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*

I enjoyed it. I'm glad he talks now, it's always annoyed me how he was always like hedebeddabaddabagebalarahehehehe


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: Last Night's SmackDown is exactly how SmackDown should be.*

If you thought that this was actually the best thing to happen to Smackdown then where the fuck were you guys when all that silly shit was going down in TNA in past few years. I guess 2007 was the best year in professional wrestling as well. This episode was bad and shouldn't be excuse as such.

Now I'm not saying you can't find any entertainment in the show but to say it's the most entertaining thing ever, I have a hard time believing that.

This shit shouldn't be the standard. It makes us look like fucking fools if we just accept this.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Am I the only one who liked the segments with Hornswoggle?*

Yup you were alone Smack Down last night was the worse SD I ever seen


----------



## 99FELONIEZ (Jul 26, 2011)

new cody rhodes theme is fuckin BOSSS!!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I liked the show, even though they could have toned down all the Christmas stuff, but than again, we woulden't have to see Cole looking like a reindeer... :lmao And we saw Goldust again. 

And i knew as soon Rhodes threw that water in Booker's face last week, that they were gonna compete together, too bad the match was not to happen this Smackdown, the Orton vs Otunga match was funny as hell, Orton taking a cookie, smacking Otunga threw the decorations, the x-mas gift that bounced off Otunga's head making Orton losing character and of course the big HO HO HO from Orton...  You could tell he was having fun.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

I'm guessing Booker vs Cody will be at TLC.

So basically they expect fans to be excited to pay to see a match that the WWE was going to give away on free tv.

Good booking WWE!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> I'm guessing Booker vs Cody will be at TLC.
> 
> So basically they expect fans to be excited to pay to see a match that the WWE was going to give away on free tv.
> 
> Good booking WWE!


Uhh...They DIDN'T give away the match. Which is why Book was attacked in the back....


This thing will build 'till TLC.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Trifektah said:


> I'm guessing Booker vs Cody will be at TLC.
> 
> So basically they expect fans to be excited to pay to see a match that the WWE was going to give away on free tv.
> 
> Good booking WWE!


They were never going to give it away on free TV, they used it as a way to rile Booker T marks to buy TLC hoping they will get to see him whoop Cody Rhodes ass.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> They were never going to give it away on free TV, they used it as a way to rile Booker T marks to buy TLC hoping they will get to see him whoop Cody Rhodes ass.


And judging by the ovations they got this week, that'll happen. I'm a self-confessed Cody Rhodes mark, but are you as surprised as I am that getting rid of that mask seems to have pushed him over? He got a ton of heat tonight, up there in terms of who got the most reaction. It's a pleasant surprise to see a greater consistency of Rhodes being over. He may finally have that gimmick which makes him a main eventer now.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

1andOnlyDobz! said:


> And judging by the ovations they got this week, that'll happen. I'm a self-confessed Cody Rhodes mark, but are you as surprised as I am that getting rid of that mask seems to have pushed him over? He got a ton of heat tonight, up there in terms of who got the most reaction. It's a pleasant surprise to see a greater consistency of Rhodes being over. He may finally have that gimmick which makes him a main eventer now.


I feel like even Cody's most die hard fans were ready for him to get rid of that mask. The storyline peaked after he got his revenge on Rey Mysterio at WrestleMania and jumped the shark when he won the IC title. There was no longer any reason for him to keep it on anymore, and now seeing him return to regular Rhodes, abit with some long-overdue kneepads, has been refreshing. The future is only going to get brighter for him.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Amsterdam said:


> I feel like even Cody's most die hard fans were ready for him to get rid of that mask. The storyline peaked after he got his revenge on Rey Mysterio at WrestleMania and jumped the shark when he won the IC title. There was no longer any reason for him to keep it on anymore, and now seeing him return to regular Rhodes, abit with some long-overdue kneepads, has been refreshing. The future is only going to get brighter for him.


I agree there. More could have been made of the mask imo but it had outstayed its welcome and like you say, once he got rid of that then got the kneepads, he's started to skyrocket (not to mention how bulked up he has been getting). Good heat, gets to be himself in promos more (this one wasn't his best imo but it was still very good and got the job done i.e. heat) and in the ring he isn't as limited (he had to use the mask in his matches with it, just like with 'Dashing' he had to have a temper tantrum). Now he's exactly what he says he is, free. And it appears to be working wonders which as a Cody Rhodes fan makes me excited about his future.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

do live shows have more commercials?


----------



## Max Mouse (Jun 26, 2011)

omg.... I didn't know smackdown came on Tv this tuesday.... I was wondering why people was spoiling so much...


----------



## fdteambringit (Dec 2, 2011)

Is smackdown on tonight, or is it just a replay from tuesday nights show?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Poor Ricardo...dat swag didnt work on the Bellas:no:


----------



## mst3rulz (Apr 10, 2011)

They only whore around with famous people.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Cody is looking fantastic in his role, his heel persona is shining, cool hoodie as well.

Edit: Enjoyable SD, Orton pulled a very entertaining match out of Otunga. I guess DB will just have to defy the odds at MANIA, sort of like how Sheamus defied the odds in that Rumble match LOL. Hunico is really impressive as well imo.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

mst3rulz said:


> They only whore around with famous people.


But Ricardo was an exra in porn that should count


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

Sorry, but I thought this was the worst Smackdown of the year, maybe in many years, and was surprised to hear that a lot of people actually liked it. Seems like WWE humor is an acquired taste that I haven't acquired yet. I actually enjoyed the This is Your Life, Cena from a few weeks ago as well as most of The Rock's stuff, but other than that, most of WWE's comedy doesn't do anything for me. Most of the time it's just people acting weird, followed at the end with a corny punchline. It reminds me of a bad SNL skit.


----------

